# 
.   !
            ,      19     25  2010 ,                    "" .   ,         񳺿      .       : vasvys@ukr.net 
http://www.petition.org.ua/?action=view&id=251148
       .
   .
 !!!

----------


## Piton

-   .       2              .        .         ,          .

----------


## rust

> "" .

   ...   ....

----------

> ...   ....

       :  !          .
..    ," " ?

----------


## rust

...    ...  ....   -    ...  ....
...     .  ...      ....
  .
       ...
  ,  ...

----------


## Victorious

> -   ...

  , ,   ,  ,  ,  .
 ,   ,      ,

----------


## Mario Action

I i  i

----------


## Piton

.      ,      .                         .

----------


## Mario Action

() 
'    ()      .  .
  ͳ, , 1959 .
     ()     .   .
 , , 1959 .
Interview of  Leader Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists(OUN) and Ukrainian Nation  Stepan Bandera. Original audiorecord.
Western Germany, Munich, 1959  y.

----------


## serg1975

. -  .
 ,   ? !!!  - ...
 .......
 ,    -   !!!!    .      , ..    "".

----------

> I i  i

  ..   

> . -  .
>  ,   ? !!!  - ...
>  .......
>  , *   -  * !!!!    .      , ..    "".

     ..
       ..

----------

, ,  ?    ?     ,    .   :  .    ,        ?  ,       .    ,   .   ,   .   -   vasvys@ukr.net http://www.ukrcenter.com/forum/messa...=196002#196002 
  !

----------

, .   .!!! ** ,   ? ,  ?, ,   .:" ".. 
  !!

----------


## JPM

> . 
>         ,      ,  " "           . 
> "              .   ,    ,    ,       , ,   ", -  . 
> "        ,       .   -     ,    ,    .  , ,    ", -  . 
>   ,   "       ,   ,       ,      ". 
> "           ", -  . 
> ³ ,      ,      ,     . 
> "     -   ,  ,   ,    ,   .    ", -  . 
> ,   ,           ,      . 
> "     ,       .  , ,    . ,  ,   ,     ,     ", -  .

  -...

----------


## RAMM

> -...

                  .

----------


## serg1975

> 

        ? , ....
 .**:

----------


## Mario Action

> ? , ....

----------


## aneisha

> 쳺   
>      :  ,  ,    ,      .   `    .       .           ,       .  ,       ,        .

  http://yuriylukanov.ucoz.ua/news/dav.../2010-03-07-58

----------


## Victorious

-  ,    ... :  

> ,    -  ,            
>    -    . 
>   :     ,    ,     .  ,  ,     ,   , -    . 
>     ,    ,                ,         9 . 
>   ,     ,      ,    , -  . 
>    ,               ,     .       .             ,     , -  . 
>  ?        ,    .       , -    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> '    ()     .  .
>  ͳ, , 1959 .
>     ()     .  .
>  , , 1959 .
> Interview of Leader Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists(OUN) and Ukrainian Nation Stepan Bandera. Original audiorecord.
> Western Germany, Munich, 1959 y.

  ,     ?     ,

----------


## admin

*Sir_2006*,   ,   ,      ,    . 
,     ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     ,  .

   ,   ?   ,  ,   "   ", "   ", "  ,   "...

----------


## Victorious

_ -  ,
  .
³  .   .
    , 

   .

,   . 
  , 
 ,  .
 ,   ,
  ,  ""
 :   , 
     ,
   ,
  . 
     ,
   ?
...     '
    ³...

 ,   ...
   ,
  ... 
  -  - !
   .
 ,    

 :  
    ,

   ... 
!    . 
    .
   .
 - i contra spem spero._ 
** ,    ,   ˳  . ϳ    -,     .
  20 , : 1964    , 1968    -  , 1971     ?, 1973   , 1974  - , 1980    , 1981   , 1983    , 1987  , 1988    , 1991   , 1992    , 1994   !, 1996  .

----------


## admin

> ,   ?   ,  ,   "   ", "   ", "  ,   "...

  ,    ,      쳺.

----------

' :
       30  1941 ,       ͳ,    300  ,        '-  .    '    ,     ,  -,  -.  1944 ,      ,       ,  ,          ,      1942        ,   1943  -   -  ,  -  ,   -  ,  , ,   .         ,   (  ), ,     .  .,   ,     . ³           1959      ,    ,   -    .    40-50           .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    ,      쳺.

    ,  - ,      - .  ,

----------


## fabulist

> -

   ,  .  

> ,

  ...

----------

- ,   - .     .    , .   ?

----------


## sharasha

*Sir_2006*,  - ,  ,      , ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

,       )))

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,  - ,  ,      , ,    .

   ,   
**     ?

----------


## sharasha

*Sir_2006*,      "",   ,        . -,  !

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> ,      , ,    .

  ,     ,        *sharasha*, -,       ?

----------


## JPM

** ,     ?               ...     ,    ,     (, ,    ,   )...

----------

,    .  ,  , ,         . ,  ,       .   ³.   ,     ,     . 
    .

----------


## JPM

> ,

         ?  , ,    ,      ?  "" (    ?)  ? )
P.S.    -    ...  -  ,   ...

----------


## Victorious

**:     

> ?  , ,    ,      ? ...

    :            .       . (    ...  .  ,    ,    ). 
   -    ;  ,    5-6.  ,    -       . 
   -     ,     ,     볿,     . 
 ,    .

----------

> ?  , ,    ,      ?  "" (    ?)  ? )
> P.S.    -    ...  -  ,   ...

    ,    ,    . ,        ,   . 
"" -  "",  ,    ⳿,      "Russia",     "",    "".  = .   ,     , .  !
          : "  ,    - , , ".       ,      . 
   .  , ,            ,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  **  - , , ".

   ,

----------

,        .     "".

----------


## JPM

> ,    -       .
>    -

            !       (   ) .   ,    
...   ,      

> ,    - , ,

          ...   ,  ....    ,         ... **:        - ((((,  ....        )))

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        .     "".

   ,   ,   .  . , ,  )))

----------

( , ,   ..)   . ,      .           ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ( , ,   ..)   .

       -     .   ,  ,   ,    " "()    ,  ""      .  -    ,  ,     .       -    ! 
   ,       -      . , ,   ,  ,   .      ,    ,    (   ))) )        .

----------


## erazer

> ( , ,   ..)   . ,      .           ?

       , ,  (,   -  -       ),    (      )  ..  .. 
   -       ,               ..  .. -      . 
 -            - ,     . -    -   *     . 
   :        ,        .   - -   .      *     , -          .   : *       . 
  -     .    .

----------

-               . 
 ,     14 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     14 .

     ?    ?

----------


## Ihor

> -     .   ,  ,   ,    " "()    ,  ""      .  -    ,  ,     .       -    ! 
>    ,       -      . , ,   ,  ,   .      ,    ,    (   ))) )        .

        - ,     

> ,   ,   .  . , ,  )))

        ,  1000    :)

----------


## Sir_2006

> ( , ,   ..)   . ,      .           ?

        ,   "-",   ,    .   ,       ,      ,  "".       - "=="   .           !

----------

.     .      ,     ,   . ,  ,   . ,    .     ?  ?  ? ?   ?     ?    ?  ,    .   .   ,  ,  ̳?     ,       .    ,    ,     ?    .
   "",       (    , , , ,   ,    )   ,      .        .

----------


## 0

> (    , , , ,   ,    )

  *    ,   ))* 
  (   - )   100 .             1944  25-30   .   
.            ))

----------


## fabulist

> -    !

  .   ?

----------

,   ,    . 200.  ,     2      "  ",        .   200 .   .   '  .      ( "" )  . 400. .

----------


## Sir_2006

> "",       (    , , , ,   ,    )   ,      .        .

  -  ,   ,   ,    !   

> ,     ,   .

  ,       .    ,       ,     ..   

> ,   ,    . 200. * ,     2      "  "*,        .   200 .   .   '  .      ( "" )  . 400. .

     ...   -   "  " ,    10000 -   ?  ,

----------

""  "".    .          .  , . " " -   .           쳿    .     .     -  ,     .

----------


## erazer

> -               . 
>  ,     14 .

   -       .  
   -   .   - . 
p.s.  , .    .   

> "",       (    , , , ,   ,    )   ,      .        .

     :   , ,    (.      ..),     ..  .. 
      -       . 
        .       - ,    .   -        . 
 -   ,      .

----------

ճ      ?     .       -     .    ,          . 
   ,     ³,          .

----------


## Gonosuke

,  .  
    , .    .      "",   .   - "".  
    : "  ...", "  ..." 
        . 
     80-  : "       -          ,     ,                ,   .  ,   ,      50  "() 
          . 
 (** ,   )         ,        ,       ,**.         ,         ...   ,       .   . 
,    , ,     .  
   -  !

----------

1939 .        г .       ³    ,   . ϳ  .          (          ),       1 .  (  2 ).
 1941 .       .  -  1    .
  :
9   14  1945         ,     10 . 
6  1946 ( 1947)         ,     .
    ,      ,     :
,    ,     (  ,       )     쳿        (   " ").        ?   1947  ?      ?   "³",   ?         .

----------

,  . ³    ,  . . ҳ    ,   ,  , ,   .   ,   .        򳺿 ,     , ,    ,    . 
,        .         .  :  
     :   .      ,   .   (  )      . ( )   ,    500        ().            ,    .    ,     "   "  , ,   ..
     .      .

----------


## Gonosuke

,    .   ,   ..   , , .  
     ,          .    ,  ,     .      .

----------


## Piton

"6  1946 ( 1947)         ,     ."       ( )     "  ,    ".           . 
                   ,    ,  ? (             ) 
               ?       ?     ,   ??? 
                .     "    40-     300  .   1943    80     -       . ("  (. Rzeź wołyńska)          ( ,   )     - (Generalbezirk Wolhynien-Podolien)    1943   ()            ")
                ()             :           ,    ,   - ;    : )  ,      ; )    ,   . )     , )   ,   ,    :    , ,   ,        ,     ,     . .     . 
                    ,       .
                 1941        ,      ͻ,         ?
           "      .        29    ,        ,         ,  30  1941                       .    " "?
             1943   1944         . -  . . ,    ,                   .    ?
                        1944, (         )          41?
            " ( . ἥρωας,  , )"      ?

----------


## Sir_2006

**:    *Piton*,   ,    .  ,   -         !  - !!!

----------

,      ',   .     . 
     .        (  ,  -  " ,   ). 
  - .    ,    .     ,      :    ,     . (    32-33   ),   .   .Ϻ (  "" -  ,    ).     ,                    .
               (   -  ,    ).          ,    . -      ,     .   1943       .
    .
               . ϳ            1917-1921   . .   ,      "" ,     .     ,  ,       .                   ͳ.  .       ,   , , ,      . .    .               ,    .        ,                .         ,  " ",        (  ).
 "   ,      ͻ,         ?"
ͳ.  .
     ,     . . ("")    ,   7     糿    .     " "      . " " -   .
       ,      .    ,    .   .    . 
             .
  -            䳿    - , , , , . 
 http://oun-upa.org.ua/main/

----------


## Piton

. 
              (         ) "       .:       ,       ,   , ,     :       ?    ,        , ,      .   "       (  ,  -  " "                 (     )? 
          "   ,    .                     . "     (    32-33   )"         1934    "" ?               ? (       50   ?)
      "          ,     "        .   "     -            ,          ."    - ?     ?             (      ""    ).
   "              (   -  ,    )"    "" ?        , ,         ()            ? (                            ).
       "         ,    ."           (      )?        ? 
                 ? 
           30  1941 :
       -  ,                    -  .
   ,     ,                       (    ,       .,    6      7  .) -     " "  .                                ...
                     (        )?

----------


## Victorious

> ,    . ...      ,          .    ,  ,     .      .

     .
  .  

> ...
>           ,    ,  ? ...      ()             :           ,    ,   - ;    ...".

      ?  ,   , ,    .
 ,  ,  ** ,       .  : 

> "... "  "        . , ,       ,    .     .  ,     ,    .               .    ,        - _"      ()",      1943              1952 . ,       ,   : ",  ,   ,           .       ,        -   ,    '    ...   ,      "", "  ", " "   ,         - , , .    -   ,       "", ""._..

   .    .   .
   ,         (),      - , ,     ( -    ).            ,     ;       .    , ,    "ͳ ",       .      .       , ,      .           . 
** .      ! , ,  ,     .        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .
>   .

   ,  ,  .    ?

----------

:     ,    ,   , ,    ,  "     ".
     ,    ,    .          ,         ,     ,   -     . .   ,    .       ϳ (   ). ³  ?  Ϻ  ? "",  ,       .  ""       -,    .         
          .   ,    - .       .         ,    -.      ,        .       ' .
  :  -  .          .   ,        ,     .   ?      .    ,    .    ,                - .  .
    ,     ,                 .
      .   (  )   . ϳ    (    )    " "    ,    .     ,       .  ,      . ̳ , ' ""  1941.,   .          .    ,    ,    . 
                        ? 
ͳ. ,  ,    , , , , , , , .         '     ', , , , г, ʳ.          ,     ,        .
           30  1941 :
       -  ,                    -  . 
     ?    1941.        .
  7  .       -    , , , , , , .  . . (     "")       . 7  ? ? 

      ,   -    ,      . 
         ,     ,   .
    ,     .
  -      .
 . 
 ,  ,  .    ?
     ,  ,    -  ,  .    '   1945  1947     .

----------


## Nachtigal

""...   "",      . 
      ...      ?   ,  ?? 
 !  !

----------


## Victorious

> ,  ,  .    ?

   a  ,  ,   ,          . 
     - "* , ,* ".  *   1997*     , , , .   ,    ,    .    ,            ,   ,   ,   . 
ֳ   ͳ    .   

> *          . 
> . , 25  1942  
>       23.VII  23.VIII 1942*  
> ... 4.  - 
>    1942       - ,        .     ,  :
> 1)   4 ,  1522 .
> ...
> 2) 2230 ,   , '  .
>  :
> ...

   (, .1, .23, . 534, . 18) 
 -   :  

> *       20  1943 , . .* 
>   , 1878 ..,  .  . ...  ..
> ...
> "   1942     ' ,           "  "  . .
>  ,       ', ' ,   -    :         ...      , ,    ,         ... 1942           .   ,        : "...          ,          ..."
>       ...      .  ,       .        " "    .     ...     , , ...
>  "  "    ,        . ϳ ,       ,      .                    :         ..."

  (, .1, .23, . 523, .130) 
  . ,        .

----------

.  .

----------


## 0

, . 
       .  . 
  ,      .      .  
 '   i -     ,   )) :Hmm:

----------


## serg1975

????
     . ?..?..  ............
    .
.  -  ,          ).......,     9  2010 .    ""   ........
 ...............(((((((((((

----------

""  .    쳺, ,   -  -,       .    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?    1941.        .

----------


## serg1975

> 

     ??????
    ""    , ...?

----------

http://www.upa1.netfirms.com/army1uk1.htm

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  -,

----------


## 0

> .

    ? 
        . 
    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ??????
>    ""    , ...?

     !  !
:    -     ?

----------


## 0

> 

           65

----------


## serg1975

> :    -     ?

    : -,    ?
 ...............    ??

----------


## Piton

> ",  ,   ,           .       ,        -   ,    '    ...   ,      "", "  ", " "   ,         - , , .    -   ,       "", ""...

    --    ,         ,    - ,        ,          ,    ,     ,     ,   ,      ,    ,                 ,        .  

> .      ! , ,  ,     .        ?

   -- ,           ,                ,   -      ,     ,    ,      ,               ,     .   

> ?  ,   , ,    .
>  ,  ,   ,       .

   --     ,      -,      ,       ,      3- ,       ,          ,           .  

> .       , ,      .   

  .  --  , ,               ,        ?   

> ...      ?   ,  ??

   --     ,       ???        ??     ,     ,        .        ( )      .

----------

.    ,     .

----------


## Piton

> ,    ,    .

     --          ,   ,       ,  -       ,         ,        ,   -  ,     -  .       ?  

> -     .

   --  ,      ,  -   ,      

> 

   -- , ,     ,      ,   ,           ?         ,    ,        ,       ,    ,              ??   ,   ,         ,    ???   ,        ,             ,     , , ,   ?       .  

> .

   - ,   ,    ,  ,    () -  ,        -  ,  , "  ,     ",   -      .

----------


## Gonosuke

?            .   ,     .        .

----------


## Piton

> ̳ , ' ""  1941.,   .          .    ,    ,    .

    -  ,     ,      ,    ,       ,     ,          ,   ,           ,         ,          ,         ,  ,     ,     "" ,   ?   

> "     ,  ,    -  ,  .    '   1945  1947     ."

   --      ,    ,      ,  ,      ,     ?? , ...    ,   ,              ,          ?     ,        ,         ,     ,       ?  

> ,     ,        .

   --                ,    ,    ?  ,      ?    ??              ,       ???      -       ?  

> ?    1941.

  . --     ??   ,     -    ,     ,           ,    ,      ,    ,         ??   

> -    ,      .

  --          ??                ""(  ,             ) .   

> ,     ,   .
>     ,     .

  --  - ,   -  ???       ,     .    ,                  - ??          ,         ,      .

----------

,      ,    .      ,        ,       ?     ?  http://zamkova.info/2010/03/09/bande...materiali.html 
    ? :
25  1941 .           ,   :  ,        (),      .                .
³     ,   ,     1942 .  ()     :     ,              (...)     ,               ,      .

----------


## Victorious

> -- -- ,

      .        .

----------

()       1942 .   ,     .                 ̳      1942 .   : .   .      . ()      : )   )    .     :      .   ,       ,        .     ()        ,           . () ѳ     .         ,   ,          .                 .     ,             . ()     ,        ,   -,      ,   ,       .  ,      ,     .      ,      ,       .     ,        . ()          ,   .       ,        ,   .
    1942 .             ,               ,       ,      (...)       ͳ,   ,   ,        .
29  1942 .    쳿  ,     ,  16.10.1942 .              .
 1943           1943 .       ,       .         .              ,        .
   1943 .           '. ,   , , ̳, ,      ,       ,   璺         ϳ . ,        ,     ,    . ͳ     :      ,           ,           .            𳿔.
 .,   , ,       ,   "",         .  1943       ,       75 %     52 %  . ͳ          1943 .    ,    , , , , ,  "  "   : ",   ,    ".
         5  1943            ..    г  ,  "    ,   ".    : "       .  ,       .        .        ".  .   ,  "            .  ,               ... ',    ,           ,   ,  , ,     ,      .
     1943 . ,             ,            .   ,        ,      ,       ,     .     ,           ͔.

----------


## Gonosuke

()   .           .      .

----------


## Piton

> - " , , "

    --  ?                ,        ?   - ,     ? 
            ,     ,       ,  , ,  ,     ,     ,    ,    ,  ,    .    " "?

----------


## Victorious

,    .  
 ,      ,           ,   ³, 621  .   - ** ,     . 
     ?   .

----------

-   .  ,       .      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ,   ,      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> : -,    ?
>  ...............    ??

  +100!     !!!     ""  ?      ?
     41-, ?   

> -   .  ,       .      ?

        .    :
          ,    ,    .          ,        .   ?

----------

.    ,       -  .   -  .  -   .     '       -     .       ,     ,    '.  ճ    . 
  :      -      "".
 !  !
 !  !
        -  !
  '         !

----------


## Gonosuke

,   03  ))))))

----------


## JPM

*Gonosuke*,          ....        ))

----------


## Gonosuke

)))       ,         )))

----------


## 0

> -      "".

  ,   !
 ""     -34 ?    . 
    .
      ,             .
  .

----------


## Piton

,          

> (   -  ,    )

  
  

> 1943       ,       75 %     52 %  .

                  1943 .     (      ).              100  .        .
             ,            .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

    ,       .
,       (-!!!).
  -   ,     ,         .     ,         .    , !      . ,   ,      -  -  .         ,    .  ,  ,  .
  -    !!!
      .       ?       - ?
   "  ",     ,     ,         .    ,       -   ,    , !   

> ""

  -!  ,  ** ?
  ! ,     ? 
   ... ??

----------


## fabulist

,    ,    .    ,         ,    " ",    ,    -  .
 , ,   ,    ,   ...    !     !
  -    .

----------

.        .       .     ,   .    ,     -.    ,   .                      . 
  ,           -      ,     ,      .         .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

    ????             (  ).   .      ""?  
fabulist, ,    ,       .   ,       ,     .

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist, ,    ,       .   ,       ,     .

   , . ճ   ?    .
          ,  .   - .

----------


## Gonosuke

-           . ,  ,      .

----------

.     ,       .    .        -213 ( ,          )   9      .     .    .            ()        .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   .       ,       ,     .       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

      ?

----------

> ,   03  ))))))

   ,

----------

> .       ,       ,     .       .

    .       ,    .

----------


## 0

, , ,  ,   -     .
 ,   ,       .
 -           ))

----------


## Victorious

³, **,  ,  !!! ³ -  . ³, , ,      .   ,   .   )
,   ,       -   .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>  ,   , ...

  ,  .  ,  -!

----------


## Piton

.....      ...

----------


## Tail

(   ):    ĳ,     ,   , :  ,   ,       ,      . ͳ      ,  ,         ,      ,          .      ,  ,    ,   .    -  .
 (  )          .    -    ,    -    .  ,

----------


## 0

> -!

   

> ³ -  .

   - no comment, i. 
  ϳ  - .

----------


## serg1975

..)))100)

----------


## 0

> ..)))100)

      !

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM    -!          Victorious   ³ -  .    - no comment, i.

----------


## Piton

-- ....  - !..

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   ?

----------


## Victorious

*Sir_2006*,   ,   ز )
  ,              .    ,   ,  ,    ? 
  -  :  2008  ** (  ,   )   "** ".    :  

> 1.   (983 - 1054), 648443  (40.00%)
> 
> 2.   (1913 - 2002), 322321  (19.88%)
> ˳ *3.  * (1909 - 1959), 261247  (16.12%)
>  ,    ,   -

   (http://greatukrainians.com.ua/)
,    -  , ,    -   (        -)          ,  .    ʳ:  

> *       ,    ,    140  !* ...   ,                   ,      ""  550       볺    , , ,      '   "",   ...   104  ,          ",    񳺿 ".     90%   ""  ...,      15 454      .  ""    15   20 .     256 ,      551, 883, 744, 516, 819, 1031        !    15  .

   (http://www.pravda.com.ua/articles/2008/05/20/3442506/)
  - ,     1- ,   , , ,    , ,  .

----------


## RAMM

> ?
> ...

  , .        ...
 ,  .  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ...

      ,    ,       ?   

> ,              .

      ,  ,  - -   ,     .   

> ,   ,  ,    ?

    -           ,   .         

> ...
>  ,  .  .

       ! 
     ,     .    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> (  ,   )

     100% 
 ,       !        ,     .      ,  ?     ,   ,   ...             .

----------


## Victorious

> ,     .    ?

       . ,  !  **:       -,   . , ,  ,      : * -  !* 
 -  ,
,  - ,
 -  ,
 - . 
 -  ,
 - ,
 -  ,
  - . 
 -  ,
 -  ,
 -  ,
  -   . 
 -  ,
 - ,
 -  ,
 -  . 
    !
  .
  !
  . 
     !
, ,    ,  !
   ,
  . 
  ,
 .
  ,
 . 

  !

  , 
 , ,
 ,  ,
 , ,
, , 
 ,  ,
  ,
    -
  ,  , -
  . 

  ,

 . 

  :

 

   ,
  ,
   , 
    ,
   ,
  ,
  ,
   ,

 . 
 ,   
  ,
-,
-.      

> 100% 
>  ,       !        ,     .      ,  ?     ,   ,   ...             .

   , ** -     !
-,      ,   .
(  -        )

----------


## Gonosuke

*Victorious*,     ))))

----------


## 0

> ...            . 
>    ,   ,  ,    ?

   
     . 
       .   -   -  .  
      9 .        . 
 Ͳ   -  ,  ,      .

----------


## sharasha

> Ͳ   -  ,  ,      .

   "",  "".  ,  . 
 ,  !

----------


## 0

> "",  "".

  , , ,        (),        ,    . ))  

> ,

        ,  ,    .        . ³ .  . ,    . 
    () **:

----------


## sharasha

> 

  "  ,    "...

----------


## 0

> "  ,    "...

  , _*  ,  *_

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  
    ...

----------

> . 
>        .   -   -  .  
>       9 .        . 
>  Ͳ   -  ,  ,      .

             ,  ,                .      쳿,   .        .               .    ,     .

----------


## Victorious

"** ".  ,    , ** .      ,  쳺      . "_    ?_" -     . "__ ".      : _"      ,  _ ".  : "*    ..*" ҳ   ,  ,     .     ,         . 
     - _   ...     _ ...     , ,      .         .    . 
 ?     ,    ,   ;    ,   -  ,     80. ,   ,    -     .     ,   . : "_  ,       , _ ". .   ,  . ϳ ...
      ;    ,  ""  1952 , 7     .

----------


## Gonosuke

.      ,        - 3- ,    ,  --...         .  ,    " "    , ?    ! 
        ,     ,   ""    ,  , ,   .   ,     -  . ,        ,         . 
  ,   !     ! 
.. ,      ,  , ,       ,     ,  ,  .     .

----------

Victorious,            .    ,      .     ,   ,      ,    -  .  
 -   ?
600      .   1945-1947       -  "" .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>     ,  ,  - -   ,     . 
> ...

  ,   .    ,     . ?   

> ,    ,       ?
> ...

      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   .    ,  *   . ?*

  ,      .     ,       .          

> .

    ?    

> 125 . . 
>   ,          ,    .        . 
>   ,      ,     ,          ,      ,     ,  ..           ,      Ȼ, -  . 
>   ,                      ,                    .

   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> -   ?
> 600      .   1945-1947       -  "" .

       ,      .  ,      ,       ...  
    ,     ,  .       .  
    ,        ,        . , ,     ,     .          .      ,    ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,      .     ,       .        
> ...

     -   

> ...
> "    ,  ,  - -   ,     ."
> ...
> ...

----------


## Victorious

> "...         ,      ...", -  .
> 			
> 		    ?

  ? .   )
   ,    .   *Gonosuke*, , ,         . ֳ.    ,   ,  ,        ,          .       ,  .
        .    "",   , ,   .         ,    .    ,  . (   ,   ). 
-  ,     ,   ,     :
-         ?
-  ,   ,        䳿?
- ?
   .
 ,    ,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

     !      ,  ,   .   - -         ,     50 .    

> ,  .

         ,    .       ,   ,    ,  ,     .     .

----------

ͳ  ³     ?   ?    ó?  , , , .  1941 .  .      .   ,      㳿 - . ? 
  .

----------


## 0

> ,

  , .
    -    ,  *   '*  .  
        .  , Victorious & o.    ,     .     .            .  ,   -      i  ((  *    . *   _      ,    X       19  - 5 , 8   6       ._

----------


## Gonosuke

"    "(),   ( ) . ,     " "   ,      " ". 
          . ,   ,      ,      .    

> .

       ?

----------


## 0

upd:       -  .   * -     .* 
    -   . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vYPnAmswaw *       !*

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    .

    ,     ?        ?    .    ,  .   ,   ,  -  .      .    -    ,   ?    ?    .
 ,     ? ,     ()            -   .      .      ,       ?   

> ,

   ,  ,

----------


## Victorious

> -    ,  *   '*  .

      , **. ֳ   .   Ͳ    ,   ;    .. "  ", "  "       .  
       ,      ,    ( )    ,    .
   ,   1) ,        "* '*" (     ?),   10  ,    ,  2)     ,      59 ,  ? 
 ,     .  *Sir_2006*,       .  , ,   ,  .
     - .
ó, ,  .
  , :    ,    ,    ,     , "__ ".  ,   , Գ䳿, , , .  . 
PS       .
PPS      , ?    .
PPPS            ϳ.

----------


## Gonosuke

> Ͳ    ,   ;

     -.     ,  ""  .  .      ,     .           .

----------


## admin

*Gonosuke*, .      ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

.     .    ,   .   .    .      ,     ,       ..    ,    Victorious     ,    ,   .   

> , :    ,    ,    ,     , " ".  ,   , Գ䳿, , , .  .

    20     ?       (  ).  6 000 000  .   !   .   -  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

       ,    .      .      -  ,  ,    -  ,  ?   

> , ?

      ,    ,    ,  
       ,   , ?      .      (,        ,   -    )     (  ).     , ?   ,   ,

----------


## Victorious

> -.     ,  ""  .  .      ,     .           .

     . ĳ,  -   ,   .
   ,   . 
  -   ,    ,       .
   ,  .   쳿 ,    .  *Sir_2006*,       . ,    ,  , , ,  -    ?    .   ,  "   ",        ? ,       .        -  " " (-),       (   ,  ).      ?
, ", ,      ". ,    , ",   ".

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

      ,   ?  *Victorious*,      ,     .         .   - ?    ?
    -  ,          ,    ,    -?     -

----------


## Gonosuke

> -   ,    ,       .

        ?   ?     ,  ? 
     .     , , ,   - -      !!!

----------


## admin

> .     .    ,   .   .    .      ,     ,       ..    ,    Victorious     ,    ,   .

         .  '    ,      .  

> 20     ?       (  ).  6 000 000  .   !   .   -  .

      .  ?    ,  1991      .        . .    ,    ,  ,     ,   , '    -          .      ,   "   ",   , , , Ͳ,       -    " ".
 ,             ,  - (                   ).

----------


## Gonosuke

> (                   ).

    ,    ,          ,    " ",     "  ".   

> 

      !    100   )))   

> .

     Victorious,   . 
 ,        30  .       (  -   )?      ,      .     ,   -.    ,  90%     .    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>  ,        30  . ...

   " "  ,  ?

----------


## 0

,     -  ' ""   ,  .   
        :   

> ֳ   ...   ...       .

   

> .    .   .

     !     !     
 -   !  
     -        .       ,     ,      . 
      ,     ,     ,       . 
 , ,  -  .    
  ,   , 
 .   , , . 
,   .      
   ! 
             ,
 .          
,  !   -   -   
 - ! 
     .     .      . 
    -        .         . 
  ,  ,  .   ,   .     .    .
,       . 
       ,  -    ,            ,  . , , , ,      -  .  !  -   ,     ,  ,    . 
,     .           .     .       -    - .  ,      . 
     - ,       .         -  . 
      .      ,      -   ,     . 
,  ?      -    .    , , .    - .  .       . , ,  .            -       ,        -       .      .      -  .     .      -  . 
     .     -      .    ,    - ,        .        -    .     -  . 
    ,      ,  -    .       -   
. 
    .   .      .   -  .  -      . 
   . . , , , .  .  
 ,  ,       
. 
 ""  -    ,    ...         -  ,   70-. 
   -  "   " -      . 
       . 
   -  " ",       " ".    . . .      ,      " ",  " "  .
 .    ,  ,    ,   " " .     .  .  .   ,  .    .     " "  .      " "   ,   " "  
.    . 
   -   .     .    .    -     .      -   .    ,   -   -      " ".     ,   -   -   ,  ,    .      .   ,      .       -          , ,    -   .   ,   ,  .
  .   -    .  * - , ,   , .    . 
  -      . 
   - .  
, ,     , -   ,  
  ,      . 
   . 
  -   .  ""   - 
  , , ,    . 
   -    -  ,
,      , 
       .
     .* 
     . 
()

----------


## Gonosuke

*RAMM*,          ? ))) 
    .   ""    "10   " -    .      10    .  
   ?   ,  ,  ,   ,   .   .    .  **:    
     -  5-       .    
20  ...   ,   ? , ,        ,          ,      - .

----------


## fabulist

> !     !

      .    . г ,  .   ""  . г  . , .  " ".     .    .

----------

> ",   ".

     ,

----------


## serg1975

**:     

> !

    !!!
,  )))... (   )     

> - , ,   , .    .
>   -      .
>    - .

     -???
     .....  ""  " "    ,     )))..(((

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ,  ,    .

----------


## fabulist

> ,

      .   ,    "".     ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

" "    .    ,   .. 
      ,    . 
-  ,   ,  fabulist   .

----------


## serg1975

> ,  ,  ,    .

   , ,.............
 ..........(((
 " " - !!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!! ,       ,   ,   ......- ,  , , ............ 
     ?????     ......
  " "????  !!!!! 
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!))))
 ""   ..   ,  ...,     ,    ??? **:         ""    .....

----------


## Gonosuke

. 
      ,     .        20-30 ,       .  
 ,    .

----------


## serg1975

> .

      !!!!
       22 .       ?)))

----------


## Gonosuke

.   ,  .   . 
      22-    ,          , ""  ))) 
  serg1975,     ?  
  ,    ...       ?  
,        ,   ,  "".

----------


## serg1975

> .   ,  .

  -!!!!         ???  ?  ""??..  .......  ?   

> 22-    ,          , ""  )))

       (  )    ........     ,   !!!

----------


## fabulist

> ,     .        20-30 ,       .

       ---.   .   ,   ""   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ---.   .   ,   ""   .

        .     ,    " ". 
..     ,      

> (  )    ........

     ,    ))

----------


## fabulist

> .     ,    " ".

  .   ,     ?     ""...,       ,   .     ,     .

----------


## serg1975

> ,

   ? ...   ???....      ????      -!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ,       , ..... 
       .    . 
          ?)

----------


## Gonosuke

-   ???   ,    ?  
 , "" !!!  
..     .

----------


## fabulist

> ,    ?

    .  .

----------


## serg1975

> -   ???   ,    ? 
>  , "" !!!

       )))))))))   )))))))))))
    ...*Gonosuke*,    ...)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        ,   ,  "".

    .  *serg1975*,   -  ,   -  , .  ,     "" 
    ,     .

----------


## serg1975

> .
> serg1975,   -  ,   -  , .  ,     ""

    , -........       ...............)

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> , -........      ...............)

      . ...    ((   .  
  -    ,  ,        ))

----------


## serg1975

> -    ,  ,

  --!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!
      (   ,    ,      ).
  -   , ,     ..... !!!!!!!! -   .............(((((   ((((((((((((    ((((((((.............. ...     ?      : "        ?"........... - !!!!!! (   ).      !

----------

.    - 20       ,      "" .        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

-  ,  ,  ,    !!!   

> 20

  , -  .  
,  6 000 000  ,    20...

----------


## rust

. .  !     .
    ""       ",  ,   ".
   ? ...
 ? 
   ?
"  -    ?" ()
  "  "    ,     ,   ?.    ...
    .... 
  " "  " ".       .   

> .    - 20       ,      "" .        ?

     ?     ?   ...     .  "    !" ()

----------


## fabulist

> -  ,  ,  ,    !!!

      " " (, , ,  )        .

----------


## serg1975

> -  ,  ,  ,    !!!

  "-      " ( .  )
    ( )..............    ?

----------

> -  ,  ,  ,    !!!   
> , -  .  
> ,  6 000 000  ,    20...

  1932-1933 -  7  13 
  -  10          
     1917-1921,  1921,  1937,  1939-1941,   1945  1947 ,  1947,  "³",    .   ,  .

----------


## rust

> 1932-1933 -  7  13 
>   -  10          
>      1917-1921,  1921,  1937,  1939-1941,   1945  1947 ,  1947,  "³",    .   ,  .

    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   ,      ,       .  
      ,     ,   . 
..  -

----------


## Piton

, ,         ,     ,              ,         ́     .

----------


## fabulist

> ..  -

    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

----------


## fabulist

> 

     . .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (   ,    ,      ).
>  -   , ,     ..... !!!!!!!!

   !    ,    -  .     "".       ,   ,   ****   .     20 ?    ,    -  . ,  - , ,  -          .              ,   .    ,   , , , ,  .    ,     ?  ,       10       ?   ,        ,       ?
         ,   ,      .  ,    ,  -,            .
 ,     ,    ?  ,    . 
   ,     ,       ?    ?

----------


## fabulist

> 

    , ?
  ,         ,   䳿 -    ,  ,     ,      .
   "    "?   .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> .

   ,   ... ))))     

> ,     ,       ?    ?

   ,   ,        ,      .    .

----------


## rust

> ,         ,   䳿 -    ,  ,     ,      .

      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> fabulist  
>   ,         ,   䳿 -    ,  ,     ,      .

      ,   !

----------


## fabulist

> ?

  , .      ?

----------


## rust

,      ?

----------


## fabulist

> ,   !

          .      .      .

----------


## rust

> .      .      .

       : "Arbeit macht frei" ( ).

----------


## fabulist

> : "Arbeit macht frei" ( ).

   !    ,  ,     ?   ( ),   .

----------


## rust

> !    ,  ,     ?   ( ),   .

     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .      .      .

      ... 
      ? 
  ,   ,             9-00  17-00?

----------

> ,      .    .

       ,   ,     .  -     ,     . !     " ",      ?   ,       .    ,   .

----------


## fabulist

> ?

       .   ,  .  

> ,   ,             9-00  17-00?

   ,  .  .

----------


## rust

**,   

> - ,  ! 
> - , -     , - .  ,   ,      .  - , , . -      ,   ,   ,   . -     ""?   ? ,    ,   ?     !      ? -        ,      ,      : -   :  ,  ,  ,         ,    .  ,  , ,    ,          3   ,    . ,    ,   . 3,     " !" -  . (    ,    .)  ,  !  ,         !  ,            -   ,    .    !              -  !    , ,    ,  ,       ,          !

   ,  ,      ....

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ,       .  ,   -   .  
      , .  .   

> .   ,  .

    ,    ,  ,       )

----------


## fabulist

> ,  ,

    ,   ,     ,              " !".
  -      ,     "  "?     ,    .        .   ""   ,  ?   

> ,    ,  ,       )

   -       ,    "   "?      ?       ?
  , .     ,   .      .   .

----------


## rust

....

----------


## Gonosuke

fabulist,   ,  .       ,  -   ?

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist,   ,  .

    .  

> ,  -   ?

  .

----------


## Gonosuke

*fabulist*,         .  -,  ?    .      .

----------


## fabulist

> *fabulist*,         .  -,  ?    .      .

    .
  ?     ?
 ,     .           .

----------


## Gonosuke

))) 
  , .,  .   ,   2  6      ,          . .     (. 3     ),         . 
          .   .

----------


## admin

> , .,  .   ,   2  6      ,          . .     (. 3     ),         .
>           .   .

      1  1909       - , .

----------


## Ihor

> .  *serg1975*,   -  , *  -  , .  ,     ""* 
>     ,     .

  **:        3,14

----------


## Gonosuke

*fragov*, . . 3

----------


## Victorious

*Gonosuke*,    .  ,               . , ,       .    ,    .           -  .    -  

> 2003    ,           .

          -   . 
PS         - "_    -   !   _ " (.).       ,      . "      ",     ,  ,    ,    ,   ,      .  
          . ,      ,  ,    .     , ,      ,    - "",      ,   ,   . 
 ,   -   ,    -        .      ...

----------


## 0

> 1  1909       - , .

  .... 
.  
       .    **  22  1724, *, .*   *     ()*,  ,  . 980   * ,  .*   *upd:*   :
  -  , .  ,   - -   '   볿 .
    -,         
  .      ,   .   '    .

----------


## aneisha

> ̳             ,       ,       ,          .

   ,    ?

----------


## 20

> ( , ,   ..)   . ,      .           ?

              ,        .      -        .  ....             ,              **.           * *.                          ,                     ,              ().    ... ,     ,      ?      ,        ...     ,       ,      -,      .  ,             .               ,  -    ,   ,      **,  - .       ,       .          .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , ,      ,    - "",      ,   ,   .

    ""   .    ,     ,    .    .   ""   ,  ,                )))) 
   70-80- ,  "", "",         ...        .   .  ...    20   ,    . 
 (80-)      -,   - .        .  
..       ?     ,    ,     .    ?

----------


## 0

> ?

  .   . : ( ()

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Gonosuke*,   ̳ ? ;)

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> Gonosuke,   ̳ ? ;)

      ,    ? ))

----------


## Victorious

> ""   ,  ,                ))))

   - ?  ,      '.  

> 70-80- ,  "", "",         ...        .   . ...

    .   " " ,    . 
    ? ...

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Gonosuke*,    ...   , ?

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ?

  ,     :)    
 ,   .       ,               .

----------


## 20

,         ,     ( ) :
-          ...
        ,             ,              ,         .

----------

> , ,         ,     ,              ,         ́     .

    .       0078-42 22  1944 ,   "  ". ϳ      .     "      ,     ". ,      ,   ,   . 
    ,       ,         . 
 , .   ""  ,  .   

> ,        .      -        .  ....             ,              **.           * *.                          ,                     ,              ().    ... ,     ,      ?      ,        ...     ,       ,      -,      .  ,             .               ,  -    ,   ,      **,  - .       ,       .          .

       ,     ,    ,        ,     " ".
   ,       .
  ? ֳ.        ,    -.

----------


## rust

> ,    -.

  ..     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    -.

         ...     ,

----------

" "  ,      ³,  ,      ,  ,            ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

      ...

----------

> ...     ,

   (       ) - ,     ,   .     .   

> ...

   .     . 
            쳿 (),     .    1950.

----------


## rust

> " "  ,      ³

    ?   

> ,

       -,    ,   . 
    ...       ...    ....

----------


## Sir_2006

> (       ) - ,     ,   .     .

   ** ,  ,         
    , ?    

> 쳿 (),     .    1950.

            ?      ,

----------

,     .   1939         .         .   ""  "" ( ) - .  ,      ?   ,    ' , 9       ,   -    50  --- .  10%     ' '. 
    (    ),   .   

> ** ,  ,         
>     , ?              ?      ,

  ͳ.       ,   ͳ?      '     ,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (    ),   .

     -? , ?   

> ' , *9       ,   -    50*  --- .

        ?         -   ,  ,  ,      .   ,    ,   ?   , ,     10 ,

----------


## rust

> ,    ' , 9       ,   -    50  --- .  10%     ' '.

  -   .... 
...

----------

ó  .   ,    . 
  . ,  ,   .           ..,      .      ,       .     : " - ,  - ,  -   ".
     ,    
   -  .

----------


## Sir_2006

** ,  ,     .       ,

----------

? ...     ,    , .
         .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

    ,  - !    ,      !     -! !

----------


## rust

> ó  .   ,    .

  " ,  !" ()

----------

> ,  - !    ,      !     -! !

    ,      .        .     ,  ..  ,       .

----------


## rust

?

----------

.       .    .      .

----------


## rust

> .       .    .      .

      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ,   ,    ,  , ?
     ?

----------


## rust

> ,    ,   ,    ,  , ?
>      ?

      .  ...

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,  , ?
>      ?

    ,          ,     ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ,    ,      ", , "?  . 
   , ,   ,   ... 
,        ,   (, )   ,    ?     ?

----------


## Victorious

*Gonosuke,  * ,   ,  ( ),  (  ),  (  ),   (  ),  (  ),  (  ),    ,  , , ,     .      . 
   ,  ,   ,  , , .   ,   .       .  
 ,      .       ?

----------


## 0

> Gonosuke,   ,   ,

  
ϳ!  
 ,   !  ,   i:

----------


## Gonosuke

,       .      . 
    . 
    ,  ,   ,       ""  -  ?   

> ?

  ,  !    ,   ..     -   --.      ""   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

      .      .          .         .

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*,        .    !   .    ,    .   .  -  .    .  ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> !   .

   -    .   -  .

----------


## Victorious

> ,       .      .     . 
>      ,  ,   ,       ""  -  ? 
> ,  !    ,   ..     -   --.      ""   .

     ,    . 
 "",    ,         .  

> , -, . (. , -, .; , -, .). 1.  ,  .

       , , , ,     .     .     ,      1945 ;   .    ,   ?
 ,  . 
 ,   ,   "",   .   , .  **:      ,   - . ,      .   ,   ,     쳺,      ,     ,    ..  ...   .    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

*Victorious*,  !  .  , \?

----------


## 0

> ,          ,

  ! 
        !
 ,  ,       ?? , . 
  !

----------


## Sir_2006

*nickeler*,    ?          .   ,          .      .  ,    ,        .    .        , ,   ,      2004.        .     ,    .             ,       ""?     ( ),  "    ,     "

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    .

   

> , .   ?

   

> "  ,    - , , "

   

> :      -      "".

    ,  ,

----------


## aneisha

> ,

        (, , , ) -    . 
    ,  ""   ̺ "       ".

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    .

    ,  :  

> , .   ?

   ,

----------


## Victorious

*Gonosuke*:
   ,    - ,  ,        .
   ,   -  ,     .
    ()  ,  -  ,            .
    ,    .  
** ,   ,     .  . ³    .   . 
ps      ** . -, _   =  _ ?  , ,   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> .      .          .         .

  ,  .    ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

       - -???????????   
   -    .      .       ,  .        ,     .      ?        ,   ,    .    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   ,     .  . ³    .   .

      ?    .   ,  ,   .    ,   .   .

----------


## Victorious

> - -???????????   
>    -    .      .       ,  .        ,     .      ?        ,   ,    .    ?

    .   ? 
  ,   ,  ,   ?   , ,    . 
   ,    :  

> ** ,    - *, * ,        . ** ,   - ** ,     . *    ()*  ,  - ** ,            .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,  ,   ?

   ,   :   

> 

  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> :

   ,  (  , )      ,   .

----------


## aneisha

*Sir_2006*,   ,       ,   .    ,    ,   ?        ? ?         -    ?  -,    ,   .
    ̺,     ?     ""  .
  ,     (  )       .   ,     =  ,  .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *0*,       ?     ?   ""     .

----------


## laithemmer

*, !
  ,      .          .     .
 ,  ,  " - ". 
   .
" " -  .*

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     =  ,  .

    ?   

> ̺,     ?

       -? ,   - ,  - **?   -       (   )?  -    ,   ,    - ,  -   .   .        ,    "", ""  -       ,         ,     .     ,       .         .   - ,   - ? ,      ,   .  ,   ,   ,   .  -     .   -   - .

----------


## Gonosuke

,  2- .    .

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*, ,       : "    ,   "   *Sir_2006*,         .  -,     9    ?      ?         ?  ,      .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke, ,       : "    ,   "

   ,  ,     ?  ?

----------


## RAMM

> -    .   -  .

  . 
       , ,          ( . .,   , 5 ., .39, .75).

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*,   .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,   .    .

      ,      .   *RAMM*,   , ,      ? )))))

----------


## RAMM

> ... *RAMM*,   , ,      ? )))))

    .

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*,    ?      ...   :   ,     ,   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

  ,     , ?  *nickeler*,

----------


## Victorious

:     ,   .  *        ,    *   

> *              .* 
>         ,   ,    .    . 15    ,   _ 23  1944       -       ,  :   ,   ,  _ .     ,      : _   -   _ .

----------


## Gonosuke

*Victorious*,       .

----------


## RAMM

> ,     , ?

   .       .

----------


## Gonosuke

*RAMM*,

----------


## nickeler

*Victorious*,   ,  .   . ó     ...

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,

   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

)))) ,

----------

:
       .       5 ,   . 
           ,                ó?  .   

> *Victorious*,       .

  ,    .        '    ,     ,  糿   ""     '   ,  " "  ,   ?      ?

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> )))) ,

      ,     .
    ? -

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ,    ,     .    

> '

   ...    .

----------

> ,  ,    ,     .

    ,    ,      ,  .      .  
 .

----------


## Gonosuke

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?

  ,   ,       , -. 
    .

----------


## Gonosuke

.   -  ,  ? 
   ,  .       .     ,    .      . 
 , , ,         ,      - ,     .         .

----------

,   ,   ,    .  
    ?   ,   .   ,  ³  ?  
     .        .      .    .

----------


## Gonosuke



----------

> 

   ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ,   ,  ,       ,   ,     ,  ,    .      ,   . 
 !   , ! ))) 
.. -  ,       ?   !!! ))))

----------


## rust

> ,   .   ,  ³  ?

   : * .* 
?

----------


## 20

-           ...  -                 ...        ,    .              ,  .      -     .          -,     .        -  -...  .     . , ...    ,

----------


## Sir_2006

*20*,  .
       ,     60  .   -  - ,  -

----------

> .. -  ,       ?   !!! ))))

    ,    -.   

> .

     쳺     -,   ³ http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...96%D0%B7%D0%BC  
 -    򳺿 .  Russia     ,     . Russia        ,   ,     -. 
ͳ        ,         . ( )   

> : * .* 
> ?

      . ˳    .

----------


## Gonosuke

.    ,      , .     .       -    , --. 
    "-"?   ?     ,  ...  

> , -.

      ,  ,    .  **:        "",    ,   ,      ,    ))   ,      -     "" ))      

> ˳    .

  -,   ,

----------


## rust

> . ˳    .

       .
    .
   .

----------

> -,   ,

           . , ,    , -    .     ,       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   

> ?   ,   .   ,  ³  ?

      ,  :   

> ,         ,  -.  -            .         ,    .           .

----------

> ,  :

      ?  
      ,    ,       ,    , , .  
    .

----------


## Gonosuke

,     ...    )))) 
..   ,   .    -  2- ?     .

----------

> :   .      ,   .   (  )      . ( )   ,    500        ().            ,    .    ,     "   "  , ,   ..
>      .      .

      ,    ,    ,    .       . 
  :     -  1939 ,   : 
"  "   
   - 
    :

   ?
 ,   .        . ""      . .             .   .        ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

       ....     ?

----------


## admin

> ....    ?

  ҳ   ,  .

----------

> ....     ?

      ,  ,    ,  ?      .     ?
      ?    .     ? 
   . 
",     ,    ,              ,    ,             ." 
ֳ    .       ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

-  ,     ? ))))

----------

> -  ,     ? ))))

    , -,   ? 
    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,  ,    ,  ?      .     ?
>       ?    .     ? 
>    .

       ?  -  ? ,  .   !      ,   .   .  .      !
   - ,

----------

?    ?     ,   ?
 , , ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> * ?    ?*     ,   ?
>  , , ?

      ,   .
    -   , ,  .    .     , , ?   ,      ?     ?

----------


## JPM

?

----------

,   ,    . " " -  .
 -     .   , , , , ,        ,     .     ,          ,      .       ,      ,      ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,    .

   ,  ,    ,  .   

> ,

  ,     ,

----------

",     , " 
        ,    ,          .               .       ,       ,   ,   .
    -   ,   ͳ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ҳ   ,

   ,       ,   -

----------

,  -       . 
    "-"?   ?  ,       ,  "" ,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -

  ,         ,   .   

> ,       ,  "" ,      .

     ,     ?   

> "-"

  ,         

> , **

      ?    ,     ,   ...

----------

.       -  ⳿.  -  - .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .       -  ⳿.  -  - .

     ,     .     .     .       -  ?
      .         .        -   .

----------

,           . 
     ,    .   
 ?    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?    ?

      !   .  !
   -  ,    - ,  ,   ,     - ,       ,     !

----------

> !   .  !
>    -  ,    - ,  ,   ,     - ,       ,     !

      : "  ⳿" 
  - ,   .  ,   , ?

----------

.                            .     .   .          .        , .   ?
P.S.      ""  ""   ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> : "  ⳿"

   ,     .      -: "  ,    ,   "
 ?  ,

----------

-.   . " " -  , ,  ,   " "     .

----------


## Sir_2006

** ,  ,        -

----------

,  .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .     : "  ⳿"

          ,          ,   -  ,     .   , ,       ,         ! 
   ,      ,        .    -  .    

> ,   ,   .
>      ,    ,        .

  ,     2- .

----------


## nevodka

! 
 -      ,    .
  ,    __ !

----------


## Sir_2006

> -      ,    .
>   ,     !

----------

.

----------


## Sir_2006

** ,    ,     .  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

,    .   -    ))  *nevodka*,     ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> -       .

    -       5%,

----------

> -       5%,

     1,4  ,

----------

> -       5%,

             , , ,  '?         ,   .  ,   1944       ,  .

----------


## rust

> , , ,  '?         ,   .  ,   1944       ,  .

   ...

----------

? ?       . ̳    .           ?   ? ,    .          ,      .

----------


## rust

...  ....     ...

----------

?  ?       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     ? -

----------


## rust

> ?  ?       .

     ...  250 ,   ...    ...
   ....

----------


## Gonosuke

,       ?        .

----------


## rust

...   ?
...    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

,     . , ,    ,    . , ?

----------


## rust

...     .

----------

.   ,        .
   .
 ,  ,        .

----------


## rust

> .   ,        .
>    .
>  ,  ,        .

   .      . 
 ,     .
     .
      ...      ... ... 
        .    ...     ...

----------

> .      . 
>  ,     .
>      .
>       ...      ... ... 
>         .    ...     ...

     , .   " "   ,       .  
  :
 ,    ,    ,       .   .        ,   .
  ?    ,     1    "³" ,           10 .     .

----------


## rust

> , .   " "   ,       .  
>   :
>  ,    ,    ,       .   .        ,   .
>   ?    ,     1    "³" ,           10 .     .

    ???      ...     ...  ?
  ...      ...   ...     ... 
   ... 132           ...  ...    ,   ...  ... 
 ...   ...   ...    ...     ...   
   ?   ...        ?

----------

?    ,       
 ,    -     .   ,     .     .

----------


## rust

> ?    ,       
>  ,    -     .   ,     .     .

----------

> 

      ,        .
           .

----------


## rust

,  ...   ?
  !       ?

----------

.    http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## rust

...
   ...     .. 
   ...
  ....

----------

.

----------


## rust

.     ...

----------

> .     ...

     :  

> 

  ?

----------


## rust

?
     ?
  ?

----------

,  .

----------


## rust

> ,     ,     ,       , , ,  ,      ,          .      ,              ,      .             -     ,    ,     , ,    ,             .        ,        ,      
>  1975  "    "    "     " 
>    1978 . 
> ,     ,      ,       , , ,  ,      ,      ,          . 
>      ,              ,      . 
>             -     ,     ,     , ,    ,             . 
>        ,        ,      .

    .

----------

.     ﳿ?

----------


## rust

??

----------

> ,
> 
>  ,    ,
>     ! 
>  ,  ,
>      !
>  ,  ,
>   !

      19  1991 ?

----------


## laithemmer

*,   -  ,        .
   ,    .*

----------

> ??

       ,  ?

----------


## rust

> 19  1991 ?

          ,   ,      .     ...

----------

ͳ, ,     .
     " ",     ,     .     ,        .
!    ,    ,            .             .           .       ,         #19    25  2010 .

1)       ,       .
2)       , ,   .     . 
,  . 
     :
    .
ҳ   .
ֳ !

    . 11. 12. 09   ,     ,  . ,  !
     (   )  - Ost 50 150/
            :  ,   .
 :
            - 4.10.41. 
    1941          . ϳ       ³  ,   '  .  '         . 
   ,          1941 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> " ",     ,     .     ,        .

  ,       2  3 ?   2- ,     .

----------


## rust

> .

  ..  ?

----------

,  . 
     :
    .
ҳ   .
ֳ !

    . 11. 12. 09   ,     ,  . ,  !
     (   )  - Ost 50 150/
            :  ,   .
 :
            - 4.10.41. 
    1941          . ϳ       ³  ,   '  .  '         .  
   ,          1941 .

----------


## rust

> 1941

     ?
     ?   

> 1941

   ?   

> *,   -  ,        .
>    ,    .*

  ,          ...   ...          ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,          1941 .

             ,     .       2- .      ,          .   ,       ,       .  ,   ,      .     ,  - 5%  .       .      . 
  ,        \ .   ,  , , .     ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,          ...   ...          ...

  ,   .   ,     --/  /    .    ,      ,       . ³  ,      ,    ,         .   , .    ,   -  ?  . ĳ  ,     ,    -   쳿 ?
  ,     .   ,     ! 
           " ,    -  ?!"   .
  ,    -  :) 
,   ?

----------

> ..  ?

  ,        .      .   

> ?
>      ?

        .       .,  -  .-.         ,    " ѳ"   .    ..     " ѳ",      ,   .
,  , ' ,    ..  ,  "   "  ,   ( ,   ),  .    ,   "".

----------


## Gonosuke

> **

  .. "  " ()

----------

> .. "  " ()

      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

, , .  2-

----------

> , , .  2-

   ,     .

----------

,    ,         #19   25  2010 . ? 
   ? -.      .    .           ?   .         .    .      " ,          "      ,    .

----------

> ,    ,         #19   25  2010 . ? 
>    ? -.      .    .           ?   .         .    .      " ,          "      ,    .

         ,     . .                ..   ,     ,     ί .

----------


## 20

.    - . 
           ,      .            .    ,     .   100       .         .    .               .    ,    .

----------


## RAMM

,   ,       ( ),  .      !    . )

----------


## serg1975

-           .  
 ,         3 . 40 .,    ,     ,        ,  . 
       ,   ,                  ,       .  
    13.00  18.40.   *     ""....*

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       .

    !       ! 
   , **  .    ,    ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## Victorious

> **  .

    

> ,    ,   ,    ,   .

   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

    .     . 
..  ,      ,       .

----------


## serg1975

> .     .

  ,     ?

----------


## Victorious

> ,      .

   -  ,   ? **        . 
**    "".  ,      " ".    . ³   -    -     ,       __,    , ,       .     7  , ,    - "** ". 
     7   - , , , , , ʳ, ³, , .   -    ,       . ,    - *" "*. _ϳ   2004           _ . ͳ        . 
   , , , , , .  - "** ",   -      ,              . ֳ            . 
, ,    - , , .      ,       ,         .         ,      .  - "** ". 
    .       ,  ..   ,   ,   . г   1994  -     ,  ʳ.  .

----------

.   .  
             .    ,            #19 ,          .   

> !       !
>    ,        .    ,    ,   ,    ,   .

    .         .

----------


## Victorious

,   (, )  ,   . 
   ,        ,   -   :  

> ** 
>    9          .

   (http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/05/parade/) 
 ,         ,         :  

> -  .

  , ,    .. . ,        ...

----------


## 20

,                      .   **         .       ...                   .                    .                     - ,   .       ,         .,    .         -          -         ...                   90%     .         -  ,       ..         .     ,   9     .             .                       ,     .          -  ? -          ,      -*     -     *..

----------

,       ,          (     ).    ,      ,   -   ,     .       "",      (    "   ")    .
 ĳ      1944     쳿,      .           ,        .       ,  ,       .    1945        .  ,      ,  ,   ,   ,     ,        .    1945 - 1947      600 . .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   ,     ,        .    1945 - 1947      600 . .

  * 
(  ""   )*        **  ( - , , -,   ) -      ,      ,      .  .
   ( )        ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

   ,     ,    ,     ,     .  ,    .      . 
   .      )))

----------


## 777



----------


## RAMM

?

----------


## Stanley*

C  , ....   
       ...        ,      . : 
   ( N753/2005  6  2005    ,         ,    1970 ) 
-    ( N768/2006  21  2006        ,    1943 ); 
-    ( N335/2006  3  2006   -,     ³-   1945 ); 
- '   ( N387/2007  7  2007   -, 1904-1954 .,     2  1945 ); 
-   ,   ,   ,   , ҳ   ( N328/2006  21  2006   -,    . 
    ?

----------


## RAMM

> C  , ....

    -     !

----------


## Gonosuke

> -     !

        ?  .           .     .     .       .    

> ?

     .   ?

----------

,    ,                  .   :           ,       ,     .   ,         ,           .          .           .   .  
   Alex_Tee_:
       쳿.     ,     ,              .         쳿,        ,        .      ,    .     ,       .   ,   ,   .     ,        ,   ,        -   .        (               , .... )

----------


## Gonosuke

** ,   ,    .  ,  - .

----------

,    ,            . ,  -, ,     ,         ,     ,  . -   ,     .         ,    - ,   '   , .      ,     . 
    -,   .      ,      .  .    4      1941.          , ,  ,  (  ,  .   ó  ).   䳿     ³     . 
    ,         ""?  ,   ,    -   .         ,           .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 3.     
>   : 
> 1.    ,       (24  1991 )     
> 2. ,   ,  , ,    , ,    ,  ,  ,    ,           (13  1991 )         
> 3. ,         13  1991          1974         ...
> 4. ,

      :   

> "  " 
>  8.        
> ,         ,   ,  (  )   ,   ,         24  1991   ,        "  " ,          ,   ,  (  )          ,                 ,   ,  ,    ,  ,     (),       ,      , ** ,        . ,    ()  ,       . ,          ,          ,          ,   . 
> ,         (      ,         ,      )       ,       ,    **        .

     ,

----------


## Gonosuke

http://www.zaxid.net/newsru/2010/4/1/104258/   

> *50*  
> 10:42, 01.04.2010
>                  . 
>    31         ,      50 . . 
>   ZAXID.NET   -   . 
> "    .              .      5 ", -  . 
>   ,    ,    ,             ,  ,         ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,   ,

       :
...        ... 
   !
    ,   !

----------


## Victorious

> ...     ,   9     .             . ...

    ,   ?   ?

----------


## rust

> :
> ...        ... 
>    !
>     ,   !

     !!!!
  2  !  

> !    腻

   

> ?
>  ,     
> - !

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>    .   ?

          " "   
6  2010       ᑺ ""                   .  06  2005     " "  ,  30  1945      . 
     : "  " " .     ,  .    ,    1970   . -- ().   㳿       2  2010 .   .    . ,  ",    1991 ,     ". 
 ,    .  06.05.2005,    " ", .,     ,     ,      ,    " "     . 
      ,         ,       . .    ..             ".    ,   : 
"  ,           .. ,    ,       " "  ,        ,   ,      ,  .    ,      . ,       9 ,     ,    ".  http://www.svoboda.org.ua/diyalnist/novyny/014375/

----------


## rust

...
   

> 1945    ,             .

----------


## RAMM

,      .     .   ?

----------

.    ,           . 
       ,    1945      ?

----------


## rust

> .

      ?        ?
"   ?".
       ,       .  

> 

      ?
   ?

----------

> ?        ?
> "   ?".
>        ,       . 
>     ?
>    ?

       ,         ,      . 
 ,     ?  , ,   ,  .

----------


## rust



----------


## RAMM

> ...
>        ,       .
> ...

           .    .  -   .    . ,   .

----------


## rust

> .    .  -   .    . ,   .

   ....    ,  ?

----------


## RAMM

-         . 
     .

----------

> 

   .  - . .  - .    ,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - . .  -

    -  .

----------


## rust

> .  - .

   ?      ? 
     ?   

> -  .

     !

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> !

   ,   ,  ?    !          ,    .....

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -  .

  *" - ,   "*  _ ,   .     ._

----------


## Gonosuke

> -         .
>      .

    "" ,   .     ,  , ,      - ** .  
     ,   ,       .          "" ().  ""    .  
       ,  .

----------

> *" - ,   "*  _ ,   .     ._

     - '  , , ,  .    "'"   . 
  "'"    .  ,  "",      ,   .       .    .    " "     .      " ". "" -  "".    .

----------


## rust

> "" -  "".    .

  " "   ?

----------


## Victorious

.     .
       . 
      " !:  

> Bandera gotów był współpracować z III Rzeszą za cenę uznania niezależności ogłoszonej przez niego państwowości ukraińskiej. *W aktach trybunału norymberskiego zamieszczono rozkaz hitlerowskiej policji bezpieczeństwa SD z 25 listopada 1941 roku: "Ustalono niezbicie, że ruch Bandery przygotowuje powstanie w Reichskommisariat Ukraine w celu stworzenia niepodległej Ukrainy. Wszystkich aktywistów ruchu Bandery należy niezwłocznie aresztować i po przeprowadzeniu gruntownego śledztwa potajemnie stracić jako grabieżców"*. Aresztowano 80 proc. członków kierownictwa OUN-B, dwóch braci Bandery zamordowano w Auschwitz.

        ...
 - : http://wyborcza.pl/1,76842,7706705,S...a_z_Rosja.html

----------

> .        .    .      .    .   .
>  ....
>   ...   ...   .

  
      .... .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> " !:
>       ...
>  - : http://wyborcza.pl/1,76842,7706705,S...a_z_Rosja.html

              ,        ???

----------


## Sir_2006

:  

> Bandery zamordowano w Auschwitz.

      ,     .      ,         ,   ?          **:       ""  ,  ,

----------

> " "   ?

  ͳ.  .   -   .     ,       .   -     .       " !  !" 
 :
 !

----------


## Victorious

> ,        ???

     ?     - ,    .   ,  .     ,   . -    "",      "".  *Sir_2006*,     ,  . *dwóch braci Bandery zamordowano w Auschwitz*.  , ,  . 
,    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,     ,  . dwóch braci Bandery zamordowano w Auschwitz.  , ,  .

  , .
     ,   ?   

> " !  !"

  .............
       -  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?     - ,    .

  
 .... ...
          ....
  ,  ...
------------------------------------------------------ 
   
 ... 
  ,   . 1941 .: 1/41 . 21 г . .      ² ί 
1.   ,           ,          . 
  ,               -     ,         ,           . 
        ,          . 
2.       ,     ,           . 
3. ³       - -ͳ,     ó             -  .  *   ,     ,       쳺              .* 
     ,     ,       _ !_  !  ! 
(   .)

----------

Bandera gotów był współpracować z III Rzeszą za cenę uznania niezależności ogłoszonej przez niego państwowości ukraińskiej. W aktach trybunału norymberskiego zamieszczono rozkaz hitlerowskiej policji bezpieczeństwa SD z 25 listopada 1941 roku: "Ustalono niezbicie, że ruch Bandery przygotowuje powstanie w Reichskommisariat Ukraine w celu stworzenia niepodległej Ukrainy. Wszystkich aktywistów ruchu Bandery należy niezwłocznie aresztować i po przeprowadzeniu gruntownego śledztwa potajemnie stracić jako grabieżców". Aresztowano 80 proc. członków kierownictwa OUN-B, dwóch braci Bandery zamordowano w Auschwitz.   
             państwowości ukraińskiej (    ).      . 
           25  1941 : "           .                ."  80    -,       ().  
   ,    .

----------


## Victorious

> 

   

> *   ,  19.   *  
> 1. ** .
> ...
> 3. *     -  * ,  ̳ ,       ,      '  * ,       ;  ,          ,     ;          ,   ( , )   *   ,    *  * .

     ,   .  , ,  ,     (.  ),     .    -    "",     . 
     . ϳ      :
-       
-      2011 
- ,     ,  
   .    -     !  *Alex_Tee*,   , "**"!      1939-?

----------

> .... ...
>           ....
>   ,  ...
> ------------------------------------------------------ 
>    
>  ... 
>   ,   . 1941 .: 1/41 . 21 г . .      ² ί 
> 1.   ,           ,          . 
>   ,               -     ,         ,           . 
> ...

        . ϳ  ,   , .  .    .    ,      ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> . ϳ  ,   , .  .    .    ,      ,     .

    !!! 
 *  ,     19  1945 .* 
     19  1945   **:     1940 ,      4-  ()     ,      -    4-       ,      . 
       ,       ,           ,      .
     ,                        .
:        ?
: ,            .    1940 , ..     ,      ,               .
:            ?
: ,                      .
 ,            ,             .
  1940      ,  ,           .    "-".    ,            "-". 
:     ?
:    1-   "-"       .         ,               . 
          -      ,      .   (). 
           "-"    .       " ".       .
 "-"          ,   -304.
:       ? 
:  -304  .
:  ? 
:  1944 ,     -304  -202,          ,    ,   .
 -202           .
:         ? 
:   1944     -304      . .      ,         ,         .
             -202,      . . 
  1-                                .
:      1- ? 
:    1-            ,    1944   -202                              --202.
                             .
                 ,                 .
:     -202?
:    -202   1  1944        . 
        ,    1944         ,      -206          .
:      ?
:     ,        ,   ..        ,     .
:            ?
:                  ,       :
o     -            ; 
     ; 
       , ,  ,   .

----------


## Victorious

> *Gonosuke *

   

> *   ,  19.    * 
> 1. ** .
> ...
> 3. *     -  * ,  ̳ ,       ,      '  * ,       ;  ,          ,     ;          ,   ( , )   *   ,      * .

    ,   .  , ,  ,     (.  ),     .    -    "",     . 
     . ϳ      :
-       
-      2011 
- ,     ,  
   .    -     ! **:    ,     ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

... **:                    : 
                      ;
      -202   ,          .
     ,               .    : 
      -202   ,      -202;
       -202   ,      .
 ,     -202         ,            ,       , .       .
      ,           -202    .     -202        .
:         -202?
:   1944       -202    ,   ,  43- ,  ,  , ,   , ,  ,       .      - .
:           ?
:     -202  ,                  .
  1944          ,        4- .
                4-  .          -202  .     ,     ,      .
 ,  ,        ,          .
:        ?
: .      -202        ,     1 (  ),      ,     .     ,            .
27  1944               .        - ,    ,    .
                              -202.
      -202,          ,       ,       -202.
   ,           ...
19  1946 .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

... **:      ,              . ,           , , ,   .
:      -202   ?
:  -202        1944 ,           .
   40   ,           ,      3- ,       .   ,          ,        . 
:         -202    ?
:    ,    -202, ,    ,    1945         .         -202.
 , -206,     -202,             .       ,      ,          .
:              ?
:            45     .      25         ,    ,       .
  ,  -2,   8    7  1945    .                    . ...
  -3,     8 ,    13  1945       -.       -.
... -3           . -.
  ,   -1,   20  1945       .    9 .      .
       ,    , 21  1945           -202  .          .
  ,           - .       ,       - ,                - .        .        . ,       ,            .
   1945                       .     ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> 3.      *-*   ,  ̳ ,       ,      '  * ,       ;  ,          ,     ;          ,   ( , )      ,    *   .

  ,  :   

> *-*  -   ,     '          ,     ,    , **      .

   

> 2.        
>  䳿,      '  
> ,                , 
> * 
> (, ) .*

----------


## rust

> -     .

    40    .    ?

----------


## Victorious

, *Gonosuke*.    !   

> *    -*    ',   :  ** 
>    ̳ 
> 
>   ,  ,        
> 
> ...

   ()  *Alex_tree*,  '    -    .

----------

> !!! 
>  *  ,     19  1945 .* 
>      19  1945   **:     1940 ,      4-  ()     ,      -    4-       ,      . 
>        ,       ,           ,      .
>      ,                        .
> :        ?
> : ,            .    1940 , ..     ,      ,               .
> :            ?
> : ,                      .
> ...

        1940 . "ϳ  "   .          .
,        ,      . ͳ       ,      .       ,      .  -    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> państwowości ukraińskiej (    ).      . 
>            25  1941 : "           .                ."  80    -,       ().  
>    ,    .

        ,     ...  *         ,     19  1945 .* 
        ,    1944         ,      -206          .
:      ?
:     ,        ,   ..        ,     .
:            ?
:                  ,       : *     -            ;* 
     ; 
       , ,  ,   .   

> ,      .  -    .

    :  *         ,     19  1945 .* 
:     **   ?
: .      -202        ,     1 (  ),      ,     .     ,            .
27  1944               .        - ,    ,    . __                         -202. 
================================================
 , ?

----------


## rust

**:             ...    ,   .    ,    ,     .  ,       .           . 
 75%     .    60  ... ...      .
     .  .      ,       ...
         ....
  ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> .    !

  ,   ))   

> -  ' ,        (, ,   䳿)  ,          '   ,        .         . 
>       ,      '  , , , . . .   
>     * **  (  .     ) 
>     * ** (   ).

         ,   .  
   : "   䳿".      "- ".

----------

> 40    .    ?

  ֳ . ҳ    .    ,    ,        . 
   45  ˳ ,     1944 ( 1945.,   ')    "",      '-,     .   ,    ,         "". 
      "³  ",  "".

----------


## rust

> ֳ . ҳ    .    ,    ,        .

  .       .
   .  ,   .

----------

"":
          "", ,  ,     .  "˳ " ,  "" -    ,     '-   .        15  1944      . 
   ,    :
ֳ ,  .  :
     . 䳿    1945 . ,    , ,      ,       ó,    ó    ""  "",   .          1945,     . ?
:     "ϳ  ".
    ϳ  .   ³    -"ϳ".        . -"ϳ"       ³ .         ,  - .             ³  .          1944.    ,   ,      .         .

----------


## RAMM

> "" ,   ...

  ?    ?    .
     .   

> ...
>      ,   ,       .          "" ().  ""    .  
> ...

      .     . 
     ,       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   ,

----------


## RAMM

.    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> rust  
> ...
>        ,       .

  +1000 
 .       .

----------


## Victorious

,   !    -     ,       .      ? 
        .
³ (   )    2005 ,            ,    .        .   -  :   ,   - '.  ,    -   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

     -  .   

> 

    ?       . "  " ()   

> -  :   ,   - '

      - ""     ?       ,     ?

----------


## rust

> .

    ....

----------


## Victorious

',    쳿, ,     '     ,      . 
  ,        -г,    ,    ,        -   1939    1941 .     ,  ,          .   *    1939* :  

> ;   11       **,           2.000  2.500      4  ...    ,         FT-17    .        ;  ,       .
>  13       ,    ,    ,       .
>    XIX    **.     ,               .           2 ,     4 ,     6 . 14  1939 . 77  10-   (    8-  )       ,        12  FT-17 (      ).           .   ,    ,     .    .  16   (10-   20-  )   ,  ;      ,     .           FT-17.       .   14    7 ,     40 % ;     .    17            ;            .
>      -  82           **,       .
> 17        .             ( ),    .     19 ,    ,    .   20           .     .

       .   -     ,    ,      !  

> 22  1939 ,        .     ,    *        29       * .              .     .
>          24  25 . ,   ,   . 26-    .      ,   .      ,    ,         .
>   26  27        ,     ,   .       ,       ,    .      :         .      .    ,     . *      ,       .     * .   ,  .    . *29-         .              1940 . * .

   , ,  :  

> 22  1939            29-    ,      ,

   :  _         22  1939  _  
         ,     -  ,        - , , .    "",           - ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

,  :   

> ,            . ,           .       .

  !    ,  ! . .  
       ..   -  .

----------


## RAMM

> !    ,  ! . .

   ,    ,  .   ,   .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   .

   ,     .    

> .

    ,  , ..   ,   .       . 
   , ""     1000  . 
     ,    " " ()
   . 
     . ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

.
        ,     "*"*
   ,   .      ,       .
    ,    !!!
      .
 ...  

. vs **
      ,   . 
             ....

----------


## Victorious

,     ,  .   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     ,  .   .

     ...
 ...
   ,        **

----------


## rust

> ...
>  ...
>    ,        **

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

          3 ,    ,  ,     ...

----------


## Victorious

> 3 ,    ,  ,     ...

     - ,   .  .

----------


## Gonosuke

,    .       ... 
   ,   " "()     .    ,       .         "  "() 
,  ...   

> "...        ""    5 ,   .       ,     . 
>  ""     .         ""     "" 28  1943 : "          .   ,    15 . !     ". 
>  "    "",     ,   : "20.03.44 .:   , , ,   ,  ,  ,     300  .   ". 
>        ,       .              .        . 
>           .  ,      ,   5-  ,     .      .   10      ,    .    . 
>     ,       "".            ,      ,        ,    . 
> ,      ,       -.      ("") ,  "          17-,    .     ,          ,        .  (    "")       (  )    .  ,   ,  ""  .  ,    . "    ",   ,    .              ,         ". 
>                 100  .       .  ,  ,    .             .  ,  ,        ,    .       ,       . 
>             .     . , ,     ,   ,    ,      . 
> "       .    ,  ...    ,     ,       ,     .         ",    .         ,   -,   -    ,   -,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,          .    2004    " "             .   ,          ,    ,                  . 
> ",   ,  ...         ,  ,      ,     (   ). 
>     ,     :  ,  , ,    .     ,    ,       .     ,       .   ,  , ,  ,       ,  ,  ,     .         84 .     ,      − ,       ,   .    ,      ,         −   .  ,  .   ,   ... 
>    :      ,  ,    ,   ,     . : ",  ,     ".  ,    ,  , , ,  .   ,   ,   , 14  12 ...     ,        ,     .      ,   . ,     ,   ,   ,  .     .    ,  : "     ". , ,  : "     ".     400   : " ",   : ,  ,         ".  .  ,  ,    ,         −   ,   ,  ,  ,    ,     ,     ,    ,   ,    ,    ,         .         ,   . 
> ...       .              .       ,    ,  ,       .    ,      , ,   . 
>    ,   ,  ,     .      -.     ,   ,    .   , , ,    , ,  ,  ,    ,    .    : , ,    ,   ,    .   ,       .   ,   ,       .  ,  ,          .       .       ,        .      .    ,  ,  .         ,     .     ,   : "    ". ,    ,   ,   . 
>      . - ,   ,    ,     .   ,   ,     ,       ,   ,    ...    : "    ,     ".  ,    .     : "   ,    ,  ".    ,      ,        ,   ,    ,   . 
>     .     ,       ,    ,   .   ,  ,  .   .    ,   ,   ,    .         .  .       ,      .   ,        .    : "     ,  ,    ,     . ,   , ,   .     ,     ,        : , ,     ,    .     ,   . 
>        ,    .     ,  - -   .  , ,     ,     .    ,    ,      .      ?   ,  .     ,     .  ,          .

     . http://www.narodnapravda.com.ua/hist...2f/view_print/ 
   .   :  http://qrok.net/20864-zverstva-banderovcev.html

----------

> "    "",     ,   : "20.03.44 .:   , , ,   ,  ,  ,     300  .   ".

      ,        .
ͳ   * 糿  ""*. 
*14     ""*.
*" "* *" "*. 
      " " http://politiko.com.ua/blogpost14092

----------


## Gonosuke

> " "   " "

       .    

> ,        .

      ,     . 
 , :  

> ,       .         "  "()

    .

----------

> .

     .  -  ,         .   -  ,      . ϳ  . 볺    ,    "".   ,      , .볿       糿 ""  .  .   (  - ,    ,        )  1945 ,           .  
 ?       ,        ,      ,    ,    .     .  糿 ""      ,     ,        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> "
>  	      ,            ,  ,            [5]

  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/14-%D1%...A%D0%B0%D1%8F)   

> ,      -   ,       ,         ,     . (, 1951, . 78-79,          ).[21] 
>   ,   , ,    ,       .[22]           ,    ,    ,        . 4-8        ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> " "

   - ,    .
    .   ,             ?        .     .

----------

> - ,    .
>     .   ,             ?

   
  ,    ? 
Gonosuke, ,       糿 ""?  ,  - .   ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  !
   10,  100,   - 1000 ,     ,     

> ,    ?

  , ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke, ,       糿 ""?  ,  - .   ,        .

          .   

> ,      -   ,       ,         ,     . (, 1951, . 78-79,          ).[21] 
>   ,   , ,    ,       .[22]           ,    ,    ,        . 4-8        ,        . 
>                  ( , ,     ).           ,    ,               . 14  1985       : 
>    1.    
>    2.  
>    3.    
>    4.      
>    5.         
>    6.   . 
>   1986 .              .      ,          ,          .[23] ,          ,          ,        ,

----------

> 

  ? ? 
    ,       ,     "  ",     ?  
  :

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       ,     "  ",     ?

       .     . 
..  ,    ,    .           ,     ,  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,    .       ... 
> ...

       .          .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .          .

     ..  .   ...

----------


## RAMM

> ..  .   ...

   .      . ,      ,        .  ,    (). 
..         (   ).

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

       ?   

> ,

           1000  . ?  !

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

    .  .   ?    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

----------

> ..  .   ...

              .   

> .

  -.       ?    ,  .       ""?     -     ,     . 
³  :  -    ,   - .  
,   ,      ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

   .    - .

----------

> .  .   ?    ?

    ղ      ,     -?

----------


## RAMM

> ?
> ...

    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

   ?

----------

> .

          . ,    ...  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> . ,    ...  .

        "" ?

----------

> "" ?

   ""? 
.:  ..  
   ,       .  -   ,   .    ,   "" ,   . 
   " " . '?   1990   : 
" ,        - ,  , , ,      ,          ."
   .       ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

  !  ...         ?

----------


## Gonosuke

** , !   **( ?)   ,       ,      .  
..      .    ,        .

----------


## RAMM

> ,     . 
> ...

      ?,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

*RAMM*, ,  ,   .    

> ?

      ,     -     .    .

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> *RAMM*, ,  ,   .

   . , ,      .

----------

> 

  **
  ,       .  .

----------


## Mario Action

i 
       ii

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     ,  .   .

     .
   ... **

----------


## RAMM

> .
>    ...
> ...

      : "     ...". ,    . 
..  ,  ,     : "  " "       ,  -   .    ""     ,         .         ."  ,  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------


## RAMM

?    ?

----------


## rust

> ,   ,      ,     .

      .

----------


## RAMM

-  .

----------

> .

   .  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .

----------

> i 
>        ii

   -  . " " -  . ,    -   .   ,    " "     .  "" -    .

----------


## Victorious

> .

----------


## JPM

> -     -.
>     -     -          '     ().

  http://ua.korrespondent.net/ukraine/1064694

----------

> http://ua.korrespondent.net/ukraine/1064694

  
  -  .         .   '    -,      .

----------


## JPM

> .         .   '    -,      .

      ...    ,

----------

> ...    ,

    ,    -  :   ,   ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

    , .     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -  .         .

     ,           

> *'*    -,    ** .

  ,      -

----------


## admin

*Sir_2006*,       .    ,        .

----------

> ,

      ,    ,         - .   

> ,      -

    .?  ,        ?  ,   .   -  "".  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,

  ,        ,       -   ,           

> -

     ?  ?        ?

----------

> ?  ?        ?

  ,     .  
 ,   '          - ?   "",    " :  ",    ":    ",        - 30 .,   - 10 .    ' ? 
-  .  . ϳ  -         ,       .          ,    1939    .    . 
 1941      - ,   ,    .     ,     -  .  䳿     ,     . ҳ        -   (     ). ϳ       .      . 
 ,      ,     ,          . 
  ""    ,     '      ?             ,    .

----------


## JPM

> ,

   ,          ))

----------


## 0

> 䳿     ,

  .   . ͳ , . 
, ,
    .
    .  
   .
    , ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

**    

> 

  http://news.yandex.ua/yandsearch?cl4...10%2Fpoor.html 
       10%. 
        ,   "".   *  ,       78% . * 
  83-     ,      7  , -   . 
   ,       10%,    ,     .
" ,       .     ,   ,  78%.  ,         *    - 17  * ", -  . 
"     .         .   -       ", -   . 
   ,            ,   . 
  ,       10$  ?
   ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>    ...

   ?

----------

> .
>     .

      .   ,     . 
    - .              ,    "".   ,       . 
     ,     .       " ".     볿. ,        - 50 .   30 . .  
    " ",     '      "³" -      -      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

        -.
  ,    .
  ,       
 ?
   .

----------

> -.
>   ,    .
>   ,       
>  ?
>    .

    . ͳ  ,      㳿,      ,    - .      ',        .

----------


## Paulsen

> .

   -  ?

----------


## 0

> , Alex_Tee_,  .

   , ,      , 
     .
() ., " "

----------

> -  ?

   ,    .   -   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -   .

    -    -   .   govna  ,     .   ,  .

----------

> -    -   .   govna  ,     .   ,  .

   , , ,     *****  20 .     "".        .  -         ³.      .   
Sir_2006,    (   ) -     ?   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,    (   ) -     ?   .

       ?  ,     ,   .    

> , , ,     *****  20

  .    ,          .   -  ?

----------

> ?  ,     ,   .   
> .    ,          .   -  ?

        ?

----------


## RAMM

> -.
>   ,    .
>   ,       
>  ?
>    .

  .  . 
..            ( ).    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .  . 
> ..            ( ).    .

     !!!  * ?*

----------

> !!!  * ?*

   -      !!!

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -      !!!

  "    "
(   " ", 
.,  1997 .) 
,  ,          . 
  ,           ,    ,    ,   "". ,  , ,      ""  . ,         .    "" ,      (, ,    )  - ,   .    ,   -  ,        , - "" -  . -   ,   ,     ,     . 
,  ,   ,     ,   ""    (..  ).   ,        ,      . 
,       : 
1.  
2.  
3. - 
, ,  -.  **     ,       "  "  "".       . -      .   " ",      .   ,       .  
  ,         "".   -  .  **       - .    -    "  ". -      .         ,     .         .   ,       .
  ,  - ,        .   -  . 
,   ,   , ,   .   -        . ,   ,          .       ,    !  
, ,  *-*.       .             - "", "", "",   -        .   ,       (.. ),           .   .   .  .  -  ,    (   - ).   -         .       .   -  . 
                . , ,      ,              (   )! -   -         ? , ,    ! ,    ,    ,       !   -       ,     -    ,      -    ! 
 ,       ,       ,      ,    .  
, ,   ,   !    !         2-     .     ,      !  - 60 .    7 .  .           . 
 ! 
 !

----------


## RAMM

> ... * ?*
> ...

  .    ,    ,   .
       .   

> "    "
> (   " ", 
> .,  1997 .) 
> ...

          ?  
 !

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       ,     .   ,         ,           .          .           .   .

   

> 

  ,  ,  ,      .   .  
  12-     ,  - ...

----------


## Piton

- .             ?

----------

> - .             ?

  ͳ.  -   (  ),      .     糿.    ,      .    .      (  "").       ,          . 
  ?  1932-1933  1947   ?       ?    ? 
        ó.  '    -   ,  ó  ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> '    -   ,  ó  ,      .

   !!!
    ... http://www.objectiv.tv/090410/39910.html http://rg.kiev.ua/page5/article17873  

 9       .           .     .
        .   ,      ,  .
       .          .      9 .     ,      .      ,               ,   .
        ,  .               л,   .
  ,         .   .
 ,         :           .      .     ,     .         .

----------


## Piton

Alex_Tee_ ,       5                   ,             .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (  )

  ,     !   ?

----------


## 20

> ,   ?   ?

           .     -.           .

----------


## Mario Action

> , ,      , 
>      .
> () ., " "

  '

----------

> ,     !   ?

   "",  .    - -.

----------


## Sir_2006

> - -.

     ?   .    ,    ,

----------

> ?   .    ,    ,

  *Sir_2006*,     .          ? - " -".
 ,           ?       ,    ,     . 
 ' . 
  '    .    .̳ -  쳿 .       " ".
16  1923       ( " ")      : " - ,  ,    ."

----------


## Sir_2006

> ( "** ")      : " - ,  ,    ."

  
    -.        ?      ?  ,        (   )      -.  ,    ,

----------

> -.        ?      ?  ,        (   )      -.  ,    ,

   "-",      -   :  ,  ,    .   ,  -    ,     -. 
 ,   "" ""   .   .  30-              .   .  ,     ,       "".  -, -.

----------


## rust

> .    . 
>        . ?

          ,   ,   .         .  1970 , ,   ,    ,      ,             ,     ""          .           .
               ""     ,         ,     ,        1991    .
                     (, ,    )   .
    .

----------

> ,   ,   .         .  1970 , ,   ,    ,      ,             ,     ""          .           .
>                ""     ,         ,     ,        1991    .
>                      (, ,    )   .
>     .

  
   ?              ? 
        ?      ,   ,       .      ,    1991 .      "  " 1930  (), " "  1949  ( )       .

----------


## rust

> ?

  ..        ?

----------


## laithemmer

*rust*,   ,               .          ,           .
  .  .  ** ,     .   .   ,      ,      ,  " ,   ?!..."    .

----------

> *rust*,   ,               .          ,           .
>   .  .  ** ,     .   .   ,      ,      ,  " ,   ?!..."    .

      .

----------


## serg1975

,  , , ......... ........
  -.........
  ,    .   . 
    ????????????? (   ))))

----------

> ..        ?

         ,       .  ,           ,   . ,    (   )     ,   ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?????????????

    . 
 .  ,       : , ,   ,  . ,      .

----------


## serg1975

> . 
>  .  ,       : , ,   ,

    ............ 
 ,   , ????????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     "  ",       ???? !!! 
   ???? -.-. -.-...............................  ...............,    ????   ??????????????????    ,   " "?????????

----------


## Gonosuke

*serg1975*,        ,    )) 
      ,  ?        .  
..   .    .      .  ,      ,     !

----------


## Piton

.            "       15  1939         ,               .     ,               (,     14 ).       ,     ,     ,       .                      ,          .       [1][2].           ,         ,           .      .".       "   ""         "( ).     ""                       "" (   )      "".                   ,           "".                       . (    71          ,       )

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   , ????????????????????
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       ,     ,      ,     ?

----------


## serg1975

> 

    ..............(   ,   )
  ,    ,    ""!!!!
    ...,     ...............
** ,        ,  ..     .......    ,   ""(-).     !!!! **:     ,   , ............-   (  ) ,   - (   )-????  ??????????????..........

----------


## Gonosuke

> ..............(   ,   )

      .    59 ,   .   ""    .
,      .
   15  .    ( ),   1   - .   

> ,   , ............-   (  ) ,   - (   )-????  ??????????????..........

    ?

----------


## serg1975

> ,     ,      ,     ?

       ,   ,    (   ),        ....
 ..............    ,(  ) ,         ,   ""   ,       , , ,. !!!!!!  !!!!  ,  . ,   ""  5-7 ,   ............  ........,  ,           ,   ,  :"   ""- ....   "!!!(    ).   .   30     .    .............. 
, -  ,      ,    100% .    !!!   

> 59 ,   .   ""    .

  ,    ............        ..............

----------


## Gonosuke

*serg1975*,     ...  ,        -  .  ,  "",      .   

> ,    ............

   ))))

----------


## serg1975

> ,        -  .  ,  "",      .

   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(     )
   -!!!-
 ""???????????????
 ,   -       ,  -  ,    ................

----------


## Piton

:
" ,         ,   ,       (    ;     ).        ,    ,    . 
       .      .  (  )     . ,   (   )      ,   ,      ,    .      .   (  ,     )          ,  ,    ."         .(          4-     (3 , 3-).

----------


## Gonosuke

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(     )

       ? ))))))))
  ,    ))))))

----------


## serg1975

> ? ))))))))
>   ,    ))))))

     ................
  ....................)

----------

> .            "       15  1939         ,               .     ,               (,     14 ).       ,     ,     ,       .                      ,          .       [1][2].           ,         ,           .      .".       "   ""         "( ).     ""                       "" (   )      "".                   ,           "".                       . (    71          ,       )

  , ,        -    . 
29  , ,   ͳ  ,    ó     ,   ,       "". ó        " ",       ͳ.    ( )  :                       . 
     ó. ³ ,          . 
  ó  : "-      ,           ͳ .ó".            . 
  ó   볿        .    ,      " ",             .   . 
   ó       :
"      ,         ,         ." 
      :
"    -     ,        * - * .       ,        ."   .  䳿 ó       . ³  ó         .
ó    .      ,      ,        .
ϳ   ó  :
"      .         ."      ,     ó.   1939.    -      .        " ѳ"   14 . (  ,  ó    ).     ,      ,       ó. 
 1945         .           ..      ﳿ,       '.   

> serg1975,     ...  ,        -  .  ,  "",      .

  .  ,  ,      .   .             ,    .    ,    ,      . 
   ,    .  
  .   : 
-            -.   !    .  , ,   ,        .    ?      .       .  ?    .     :    ?          ?            . ,     ,    ,  ,    ?   ,      -,   ;    ,      ,    . 
 : http://obkom.net.ua/articles/2007-04/13.1641.shtml

----------


## Sir_2006

> .  ,  ,      .   .             ,    .    ,    ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .  ,  ,      .   .             ,    .    ,    ,      .

   )))   ,       ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ? ))))))))
>   ,    ))))))

  **    

> )))   ,       ?

    ,         .      ?

----------


## Piton

5 .

----------

> 

     .     .
    ,     .

----------


## Horus

laithemmer : "rust,   ,              .          ,           .
  .  . "
 ,    ,   ?  .    ,           򳺿 ,     ,      "  "  "   45  ˳ ",   ,     , , : 
˳      ᒺ            . .      . ³     67    .      ." -       ? http://www.aratta-ukraine.com/text_ua.php?id=998  -      ,     ,    ,       ,      ,           .      ,               ,       . 
        ,   ',   .     ,     : " Alex_tree,  '    -    " -  Victorious.     ,      .        "": " ֳ ,  . ..." -    ,   '  ,  ',   ,  -     ,      ,   ,        1944,                 .    ,     ,     .         ,     ,    ,    ,     ""   ,     ,      ,      ,         .   ,         ,     ,    ...    ,    ,  ,  ,   . ,   ,         ,        ,       .   ,         .  ,    ,   ,      ,    ,           ,        -' ,     , , ,  ,    ,          ,      ,      . 
       ,    ,    ,   ,  , ,      ,           ,        .   
      ,    , laithemmer,       ,     ,    ,   ,     .

----------

> 

         .     . ,     ϳ'    .   
,   ,    ,   ,         .     . 
 ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

     .

----------

Horus,  "˳ "         "".    '  ,    "³  "  "" (   ,   ?),   '   .
, -,  "     "    .   

> .
>    .

        ,    ?       ( ,      ),       - .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

   .     ,   ,  ,     .    

> ( ,      ),       - .

   ,    ..  ,      .

----------


## Horus

> , ,        -    . 
> 29  , ,   ͳ  ,    ó     ,   ,       "". ó        " ",       ͳ.    ( )  :                       . 
>      ó. ³ ,          . 
>   ó  : "-      ,           ͳ .ó".            . 
>   ó   볿        .    ,      " ",             .   . 
>    ó       :
> "      ,         ,         ." 
>       :
> "    -     ,        * - * .       ,        ."   .  䳿 ó       . ³  ó         .
> ...

    ,       ,        䳿 򳺿  ? "              .       8  1938     ,    ,   .       ,   -    26  1938    .    ,         ,      .      (),   ,         86,1 % ,    . 18  1938    .           .        ."       ,    ? ³   ?   ,  ,         ,   ?     ,        . ,          ,     ,      ,      .   

> Horus,  "˳ "         "".    '  ,    "³  "  "" (   ,   ?),   '   .
> , -,  "     "    .

   , ,         ,    ,        ,     ,     ,   ,       䳿     ,     ,    ""  ,    ,      ,      ,  ,      .

----------

> ,       ,        䳿 򳺿  ? "              .       8  1938     ,    ,   .       ,   -    26  1938    .    ,         ,      .      (),   ,         86,1 % ,    . 18  1938    .           .        ."       ,    ? ³   ?   ,  ,         ,   ?     ,        . ,          ,     ,      ,      .

     ,    ,    .   .  ,      " "        .       .         , ,  ,    .     .     (     ,        )    -   . 
             .            (     ). 
      .   :     '  .  '      . 
       ,   ͳ          ,     ,        . 
P.S.     .

----------


## Horus

> ,    ,    .   .  ,      " "        .       .         , ,  ,    .     .     (     ,        )    -   . 
>              .            (     ). 
>       .   :     '  .  '      . 
>        ,   ͳ          ,     ,        . 
> P.S.     .

      ,    ,          , ,   ""    ,   "",      ,       ,     ,    ,      ,     .     ,   ,    ,    ?

----------

> , ,         ,    ,        ,     ,     ,   ,       䳿     ,     ,    ""  ,    ,      ,      ,  ,      .

  .     ,        . 
    ,   ,        糿 "".   ,     -         .          ,       ,   ""    .       .        ,      糿   ,   ,      (        , ,   ). ,       ,           ,    ղ   .     : ղ  - , "" -  ,    ,      ,        .   . (       ),     .,         糿 "".   

> ,    ,          , ,   ""    ,   "",      ,       ,     ,    ,      ,     .     ,   ,    ,    ?

      - ,   " ",       ,      .   - " ",     ,           .  http://obkom.net.ua/articles/2007-04/13.1641.shtml
          ,    - .   "    ".  .   

> .     ,   ,  ,     . 
>  ,    ..  ,      .

  1939-1941 .     .   :  (.    ), , ,  (), , , , , , , , , ,  (  ). 
         .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 1939-1941 .     .   :  (.    ), , ,  (), , , , , , , , , ,  (  ).

          .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .     ,        . 
>     ,   ,        糿 "".   ,     -         .          ,       ,   ""    . .

   

> laithemmer : "rust,   ,              .          ,           .

     ?!
============================================== *         ,     19  1945 .* 
:        ?
: .      -202        ,     1 (  ),      ,     .     ,            .
27  1944               .        - ,    ,    .
                              -202.
=========================================
   ,   ...

----------

> .

    ,     . 
       '        24  1943  :  

> "        , ,       ,    ,       ,  ,   ,   . ,          .        ,   ,   ,   ,   ;     .        ,     , , , , ʳ, , , ,   .      ,  -,      .     .    1942 ,  , : "ĳ   ,      ,    "     "     ".

             () . 57  12  1943 :  

> 3   5.6.43 .,   (  60   .  )   43 .       ,         -". ͳ      ,          .

   : . 1. . 22. . 41. . 25.  
 27  1943 ,        2500 ,        .
: . 62. . 1. . 253. . 115. 
ĳ     쳿     .       -  . 
         г  - :  

> ó   (180 ),  (1 500),  (180)

  : . 62. . 1. . 254. . 2,4

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     .

    ,    . 
,       . 
  ,    , ,  ,      ?    .   ,  ,     ,   ,  1000      .

----------

Ĳ    11
, 3  1941 .  

> ! 
>     . (...) 
> 1.  . (...) 
> )   . 
>          2-3  1941 .     ,  ,      . 
>       ,      . . 
>        ,    ,    ,      . (...) 
> ,             , 2  1941     : 
> 1. г   ,    ,     ,     . 
> ...

   

> ,    . 
> ,       . 
>   ,    , ,  ,      ?    .   ,  ,     ,   ,  1000      .

   -,      .   1939-1941     :   г      ,      "  " - - .            . 
   2   .       1 . 200 . ,   . 
    "":  

> . 
>     . . 
> 26.07.1945 . 8/156451. 
>  
>                . 
>   ,    ,     -,       ,    . 
>   ,  -,        ,        -,                   . 
>            -,          (    ,   -). 
>             -,     ,        . 
> ...

       ͳ:  

> 136    .  .      ,  䳺    .

  : . 1. . 22. . 79. . 32. 
  Ͳ    ϲ 
, 9  1944 .  

> 쳿. 
>  쳿. 
> (...) 
>   .     ()     ,  . ³      ().          80000 .     -     .      ,         .

----------


## Horus

".     ,       ." -    ,           ?      ,    ,               ?      1943    - ,    ,   ""     (, ),     ?             ?                ?        ,   ,         " "        .         ,    ,           ,           ,       ,          ,   ,    ,            ,         ,      ,       ,     ,     .   ,      ?          ,   ,    ,       ?   ,  ,   ,           ,         ,     "  ",    '    ,   , ,   ? (  ,       ,   ,    ,     )    ,  ,              ,   ,        .         :
",      ,   ,            ,       11  1946 ., ..     -   . 
          .                 1999 .        ,   -  ,  ,    -   - .   -      "" ,  , , , , ,   .           :
1.          1941 1945 .            (! !)     (!!)  -   ""   .      .    ,   1941 1945 .,  ,       . ,     ,    "" , - , , ,  ,   ..    - ,  ,  , ,      ,   ,     .     -   .          !
2.     ,   ""   ""     -      ""  ""      .     ,   ,             "        ". 
   ,         , -,  ; -,    ,       ; -,      ,        ,   , .      : , , , ;  , , ,    ..      , . .    .
           ,   .   -     .       -   .
3.               , ,     .    -         ,         .              ,     .         .   ...

----------


## Horus

...     ,  ,           1,5  "" ,      .       "" ,          .
    20-   . ,        ,     ,  -   1920        (),          .  1922      .  1929              -   ,         .      ,     .     1938          .      .   1939        .
      ,       .       1945     -  -    ,    -   ,    -     .
  ,       (  )      1943      "",      ,    -   .
    1946    ,              ,   .
        -  ,  ,  ,   .
, ,        ,                .
      ,  -      .
     . 
 ,      ,       27  1944 ., ,       ,   -    4       .      .                   .                       ,  -          .                   -     12  1944 .,     ,  "       ,   ...".             ,             ,    ,       .
  ,       19  1944 .    ,     ,       ,   .             ,  ,  ,     "   ",  .    30  1941 .        .        , 30 ,         .  -  ,      30  1941 .        : "            ".       ,  : "        -  ,                      .
   ,    ,                     ".            ,   ,    !
      , ,      "  ,    ,   - "   "     "!!      ,         .   ...

----------


## Horus

...      .
   30  1941 .       .   ""       7   .    ""  . ,     .          ,     .        "    ",     1967 , ,           .
       ,         ( 500 ) 22  1941 .   ,   28                 .     350  ,    160  ,   50  !     ,       .     ,           .
    ,  ,   "" -   .
    .          : "   ,   1500      1200      300 !"
       - ,          ,      ! ,   . ,      -  : ",  !"     . , , ,    :  1996         (!)    ""   !!!
 .
   ,    ,          850  . ""             100  ,  200     .    ,    ,     ,  2  ,     ,  20         ,  4  5    "" ,  "   ".
  1942   ""    201-                .         ,   ,       2800  ,   , ,   .
          105-  109-  ,      .  1943   "" ,     ,    30-   ,         , ,        .
                 ,  .
               ,     !!!                       "", ..   ,         ,        ."   - .. ,    ,   , -      , - () ...

----------


## Horus

...      ,     ,    ,   ,          ,   ?   ,      ,      ,              (  ),   ,    ,      .  
 ,    ,      ,    ,  ,          ,       -  . ,         ,          ,         ,      ,          ,     ,   ,      ,   " "  . 
        ,   ,        ,     ,      ,           : "            -,          (    ,   -)",-         ,  -    ,     ,    ,  ,         䳿 -,     ,   ,         ,   ,   : "   ,    ,     -,       ,    .", -    "",        ,        .          ,          .

----------

> ,     ,   ,      ,    䳿  .

   ,     . 
    :  ,  ,  ,  '   -          . 
 ,     '   .
,  30  1941      "   "      ().      ͳ,    ͳ     ,   "  ".    ,     .  1944        ),          .      ,    -   -  .     ,    .
  㳿:
    ,      .    쳺.
    , ,          䳿     ,       .   - .     ,   .

----------


## rust

*Horus*, ! ! !

----------

Horus,            ?  ,     .
    ,  ,     '    .       ,    ,     '   "˳ ".  ,     . 
  .       . 
Horus, , -,  : http://files.ukraine.ck.ua/Ukrayinik...documents.html    

> 쳿   ,   ,        .

    ,   (1959-69)   

> ,              䳿   ?    ⳿         ҳ.       .        .

   ,    1959 .  
, ,     ?   

> . ҳ  (     .)      1945 .  175 .      .          3       (  )  .             . :       ,            ?.

  ³  ( !,  ,  22005 .).

----------


## Piton

Horus, .  

> :  ,  ,  ,  '   -          .

         .               (   ).                    ..      2             ""  .                       ,        (    ) (           )

----------


## serg1975

,   ..
  ,    ,      ,     .   (   ),   ,   .   , ,  , , , ..............-    .    .  - ,     ,      ,   ""   ,   "".       ..........
       ,     ....   ,     ?  ? 
       ,    ............     ,...............     .   300-       :"-  "..... (  ))))
  ,.........,     (((((((((((!

----------


## Horus

" ,     '   ." -    ,        ,  ,   ,    ,      .   ,     ?   ,   ,    ?   ,            ? ,     ,    ,      ?         ,      ,           ,       糿,       -.       ,        ,     ,  .    ,     ,      ,        ,  쳺     .        ,  ,       ,   , ,  ,           ,    ͳ,      ,  ͳ  ""    .   

> Horus,            ?  ,     .
>     ,  ,     '    .       ,    ,     '   "˳ ".  ,     . 
>   .       .

  ,     "",    .       ?  , ?      ,       .       ,       ,  ',       ,        ,   ,     ,        ,   , ,   ,   '  .    ,    ,      .    ,     ,   ,    ,  ,     ,   .      ,   ,       ,  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,       " -  ",     " -  "    ?
       ?    ,      ,     10    䳿?     ,        ,     ,     ,      .           . ,   ,  ,    ,        ""   ,        ,     ,           .   쳺      ,    ,      ?
,    , ³  -      ,    ,  ,     (    ,   ,   ),    ,  1000000     ,     ,     ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   .
PS:       ,    .

----------

Horus, ,    . , ,    ,  :  http://zamkova.info/2010/03/09/bande...materiali.html 
,  ""?     ?  . 
  . ,  ,       , ,   ,     ?   ?

----------


## Horus

> ,   ..
>   ,    ,      ,     .   (   ),   ,   .   , ,  , , , ..............-    .    .  - ,     ,      ,   ""   ,   "".       ..........
>        ,     ....   ,     ?  ? 
>        ,    ............     ,...............     .   300-       :"-  "..... (  ))))
>   ,.........,     (((((((((((!

       ,       ,      ?   ,        ,        "  "?   - ,          ,     .       ,    ,    ,   ,      ,       ,            ,      ,  -     ,         ,       ,      .      ,  -    ,          ,   -  ,   ,       ?      ,       .    ,    ,  ""     ,   ,         ,   ,    ,         ,      , -        ,              ,              .        .   ,             ,   ,      ,  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,      ?.   , "  ",           .

----------


## serg1975

> ,        "  "?

   ,   ( ) . ,  , ,..................         .   ,   . .  

> ,  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,    ,    ,

     ???

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,.........,     ((((

  ** .   - .      ,        ,    .         ,      ,       . 
   ,   ..,    ,        . 
     -  ...

----------


## serg1975

, -  ?!!!
        ""??

----------


## Horus

> Horus, ,    . , ,    ,  :  http://zamkova.info/2010/03/09/bande...materiali.html 
> ,  ""?     ?  . 
>   . ,  ,       , ,   ,     ?   ?

      ,      ,      ,  ,        䳿  ,         ,       , ,    ,    .
,   .  ,         .
  ,      ?      ?            ,    ͳ,                ,               ,       ,                ,    ,   .         2        2020,   ,   ',        ,            .     ?    ,    ,        ,       ? ( ,   ,      )

----------


## Gonosuke

> ""??

  ,  ,  ,        .    ,    .  
 ,  ,       ,  .

----------


## serg1975

> ,  ,       ,  .

  100%. 
   ,   ????

----------

> ?

       ( ),   - '   .  ,   ,        ,   ?      ?

----------


## Horus

> ,   ( ) . ,  , ,..................         .   ,   . .

     ,     -,   ""   ? ,  ?      ,       ?             ?  ,      -     ,     ,   "        ",      ,    ,    ,       . 
   ,          ,  ,     ,             ,    ,       ,        ,   ,     .      ,      ,       . 
   ,          ,         ,          .    

> , -  ?!!!
>        ""??

   ,      ?

----------


## serg1975

> ,      ?

    -   .  ........   

> ?  ,      -     ,     ,   "        "

       80--   .   -  . - .           "4".   , ..     90% (   ).  ,          (      )   **  ?

----------


## Horus

> ( ),   - '   .  ,   ,        ,   ?      ?

           . ³      .    ,      ,   ,   ? 
   ,    ,        ,   ,       ,     ,    .         ,       ,          .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ........

        .        ,    .  **:       ,   () ,  .

----------

Horus,      ,      .      ,    ,      :  ,        .   1939-1945  -     ,      1918.         ,     ,    , , .   

> .

        .   ,      "",  "".   ,       '    --. 
     ,      .   

> ,

      ?

----------


## serg1975

> .        ,    . 
> : 
>    ,   () ,  .

    ...................   ,   ,      .   .......
    ,    - ,    . ..  " ".
 ,  .   - -      .   ,, ,  -  , ,       ? ? ...................

----------


## Horus

> -   .  ........  
>      80--   .   -  . - .           "4".   , ..     90% (   ).  ,          (      )   **  ?

   ,           . (         ,      )
  ,  90%  ,     ,   60% ,     ,      10  20%                 ,           ,      .      ,    ,     ,  ,     ,      ,    .   ,        ,        .       ,            .        ,        ,    ,     (   ,      ),             .

----------

. "     ,      ."           ,     ,     (    ).   ,       ,  . 
   .

----------


## Horus

> Horus,      ,      .      ,    ,      :  ,        .   1939-1945  -     ,      1918.         ,     ,    , , .  
>       .   ,      "",  "".   ,       '    --. 
>      ,      .   
>     ?

        ,   ,     ,    ,     .             ,   ,  ' ,  -    .        ,   ,  , " ".       ,     ,         ,       ,           ,    ?        -,          ,     1  7-10 ,   ,       ?       ?      ?           - ,  ,  ,  . 
 ,     ,      ,    ,     ,    ,  ,  ,    ,        ,       .  ,  ,     ,          ,       .  ֳ  ,           ,         ,               ,       ,   ,         ,     '       ,      ,    , ,   ,    ,      ,      ,   .        ,   ,   ,       ,      ,  򳺿        .   

> ...................   ,   ,      .   .......
>     ,    - ,    . ..  " ".
>  ,  .   - -      .   ,, ,  -  , ,       ? ? ...................

    ,    " ",    ,       ,    ,   ,   ,        ,        ,     ,      ,    .    ,       ,          ,       ,    ,   ,     ,    .              ,          ,         ,      ,           ,       ,       ,       ,   -.

----------

Գ        .  .       .       ,    ' ,    . 
Horus,   :  
        .

----------


## rust

> ...................   ,   ,      .   .......
>     ,    - ,    . ..  " ".
>  ,  .   - -      .   ,, ,  -  , ,       ? ? ...................

       ?

----------


## Horus

> Գ        .  .       .       ,    ' ,    . 
> Horus,   :  
>         .

     , ,  ,      ?   ,       ,         ,     ,       ,      ,          ,       ,    ,           ,    ?     ,     ,   ,   ,      .  ,     , , ,         ,    ,   .   ,       ,        ,  ,  ,         .   ',  ,   .   ,       ,      ,   ,          ,   ,        ,    . 
     ,  ,  ,     ,     '   ,        ,  ,  ,      .   ,  ,  ,    ,    1941 ,       ,         ,    ,     ,        ' ,          .

----------

Horus,    ³䳿 () http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...2%E2%80%941933 
     ,      , -,  :
"  "
" ".   0078-42 22  1944 , . .
.....
:
1.        ,     .
.....

.      
:  4- ,  .
: . . - . 70. .997. - .91   

> ́ 19321933      19321933 ,              (       ,   ϳ ᳿)  ,     .                    , , [1]. 
>         ,    [2]  . 24       .   ,   2010 , 60%     [3].  2003    ,   2006       .  2010           ;          ,  ,         10  63  [4].

       .    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .    .

             ?! 
   ?
    ,   ,  10  ,       . 
  ,      ...
        .
       ,   .
            ,  ,  -   ?!
           . 
     ? 
    ? * I .   40 !!!*
       40 ???
        ?!
 ,    .
          2  
  .   1901/02 ., 1905; 1906; 1907; 1908 .; 1911/12 .  1901-1902   49 ,  1905; 1906; 1907;1908 .   19  29 ,  1911-1912 .  2    60 .     30 . .     1901-1912 .        8 . .        ,     .        ,    "". 
   II     1871 .,        ,     ,   II        ,   1911  1912     ,         . 
   (" ")     . " "  1        1/2    .   " "         18  55  (,   ,  ),    " "   (     3,5 . ,     ))   ,       "  ". !        .     ""? 
 ,  " "   .  1911 .       20 . .   " "  .    1911-1912 .  " ",   1901-1902 . 1905, 1906, 1907, 1908 .... 
,   ,       .      - " ,  " -   . 
  1891    40  ,          2- .    ,          ,          . 
     1900-1903 ,    40 .,   3 . ; 1911 ,    ,    30 .,    2 . ... 
     ,  ,         ,       ... 
 1891    ,     ,      . 
   1900-1903      ,        -          .  * 1902-03                 200   ,*  
.. 1/5     ,        , ,         -  (   6 , . 1, ., 1964, . 359).

----------

, Alex_Tee_,   . 
  ,     ? 
 ,  ,   1921-1923 .
    ,   " ",  "".   , .     .        ,        ,     ,      , .
      ³䳿 http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...1%E2%80%941923
          ( ,  ,   ).         " " (  - ,  - ) -    . ϳ        .
 1932-1933   ,       ,    ,    .     .
  ,       1947 ,     .   ,        0078-42 22  1944 ,    .     .   ,     1945  1947   .   600 .  .           .
 ,     -  19461947,      ,                      .  1946    350 .    ,  1947  600 .     ,          900 .  .   , ᳿            1947   130  .       ,    "" 1 . .   ,     -, .         ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 1932-1933   ,       ,    ,    .     .
>   ,       1947 ,     .   ,        0078-42 22  1944 ,    .     .   ,     1945  1947   .   600 .  .           .
>  ,     -  19461947,      ,                      .  1946    350 .    ,  1947  600 .     ,          900 .  .   , ᳿            1947   130  .       ,    "" 1 . .   ,     -, .         ?

  
...
   .

----------

> ...
>    .

  http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...6%E2%80%941947  http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...2%E2%80%941933 
 ,     , .

----------


## Paulsen

> ?! 
>    ? 
>            .

    ,       .    .          -      (    70-,  80-).  
    ,       .      ,     (        ). 
 ,      ,  " ".   33             (   )    .   1947       /.  
-,         " ",         .

----------

> :  -, ,  ,   ,      ,    . , .    .  :    -?  ,   ,   ,   ?    .     . 
>    .  : " , .    .   ,   .       ,        .   ,   ,    . ,      .     , ,    ".        ,      -   .

----------

> 

   ..
        , " ".

----------

. ,       .  .     ?   : ".    ".     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> .     ?   : ".    ".     ?

      ?  ?     ,   ,   ,   .. :    ?  ,        ?  ,     ? (      )  ?   !

----------

. 
      ,       "  ".       ?     ?  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?  ?

  ,    ,    ,   .  http://www.galiciantales.narod.ru/prikaz.htm     

> ,          ,     (   )   "  ".  ,  "", " "        .  " "        .                .   
>         . ,   ,  ".   ",          (  ,   - -  "").   
>       ,      ,  : "         ".   -  .   
>    ,    - "".     () (,  "",   "",       " ())" ,        " ()" ,  ?   
>      , ,    ,   "  "  "           " ?  ,       .   
>   ,      .  "...   ,        ." -       . ,      -   ,  -    ?  - ( ,   ,     ) -   ,  -  ?  , ,    ,    ?   
>   .     ,       ,        .   
>        . ,    ,            ,      . 
>        i i,    27  1992 .     ,              Internet,   .   
> ...

----------

,   .      . 
    ,   . -  70. - .997.-.91.  ,    - , ,      . 
      :  

> ,                ,    . 
>         .                     22  1944      . 
>            .  ,       ,   璿   1956     : 
> \",    1943 ,                ,            . 
>    ,    1943 ,          .   1944           ,  -   . 
>   1944    -         ,        . 
>     ,        .       \". 
>      ,      ,          .       ,       1945    \"\"     ,         . 
>           1944-1949 . 
> ...

----------


## serg1975

,     . ???? 
  !   .........,    -   !!!!
    ,   !!!!!   (  )  ()?????????
 ,   . ,   ,     , , ......................... .........
 ?????

----------


## rust

> -    389-   176-   9-   , . 
>   1919             . .  5 .   . 
>     1939 .      1941 . 
>    389-   (176-  , 9- ,  )              . 
> 13  1941              .    ,             .      . 
>       9  1941            -                         . 
>                ..    .      28  1945 . 
>   .

----------

.   .     ,         .      1943          . ³   . 
    ﳿ http://www.gulag.ipvnews.org/

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

    !!!

----------


## Sir_2006

> ﳿ

       ,   - ?

----------

?  
 ,    .   ?    ,     ,  , ,  '    . ,  ?       '  .

----------


## rust

** , 
 .      ?
 .
  ,   - .    .
   ,      .
  ,   .
 ,   ....
            .
    ....
   ...
567  600 3  .... 
     .

 !

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

    :    ?   

> ,     ,  , ,  '    .

  , . 
  ,     ?     ?
     , ?   .   ,    -  .   , ?     .   :      ,    ,   , ?         (  )  , ?        , ?          .       ?   !      ,     (3  ):     (      ),        -  !!!     ! , ? ,     (          ?{    -      ,   })      .   ,        ,   .         ,    ,      .        -  ,       .      .    ,    ,  ,   ,    ,      ()

----------

.    .       . 
-:   ,  ,   ó,   .     ,     .
-:      .     . ϳ    ,      ,     ,  .               ,    . ϳ   , ,   ͳ,      ,  ,  ',      ..    ó?
-:   

> rust 	
> Re:  
>  ,
>  .      ?
>  .
>   ,   - .    .
>    ,      .
>   ,   .
>  ,   ....
> ...

     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

    !    ? (   )

----------


## Horus

.      ,  ,  .       , ,                  ?        -  - . ,     ,      , ,     ,           ?      -   . ,             ,        (-  ,     )  ,                ?  ,            ,   ,            ,     ,   "",    ,    ,               ,    ,      ,      .           ?      ,     ?       ,     ,          .  ,    ,                      (  ,      ),         ,       ,    ,        ""(  ,    ) ,   ,  ,     (    ).       ,   ,     ,         ,          ,             ,   ,  / ,    ,      糿 ,      (     ,     )     ,           ?          (  ,    -    ,  ),       ,       (      䳿,  ,          ,   ,   ,    ,   ,     )  ,            .  , "   ",     ,    ,   ,       ,      ,    (  ,   " "?     ,    ,          ,   , ,    򳺿  ,      ,  ,     ',        ,       ,     ,  ,   ,      ),  ,   ,     ,   (- ,   ,   ,  ,   ,      ...)  "".          ,   ,      ,     ,  ,   .
  ,      ,           ,           ,    ,   ,    ,    ,   .     ,   ,         ,    ,       ,   ,    쳿,      ,      ,      ,   ,   ,          ,       ,     -     ,     ,           ,    ,             ""   "'",        ,               10   ,      ,  -    ,               ,   ,       .
  , .  ,        ,      ,

----------


## Horus

.        .      ,        ""?   ,                ,        .           ,  ,           䳿,        , ,    (   ),     ,          ,   ,    .  ,       ,   ,          ,           .   ,        ,              ,   ,      .    .        񳺿  ?     ?    ,   ,   ?     .   ,             ,        ""?   ,      ,     ,     ,    ,    "" ,   ""?     ,     ̲    쳿   ,     Ͳ,    ,      ,     ?    ,     ,         ,      ,   ,   ̲    ,    ,   ,             ,     ?      ,  ,     ?     ,   ,            ,   ,        ?   ,    ,         ,    ó   , ̲   ,   ,   , ,   ""      "",     ,    -   -,          (   , , , ).             ,    ӿ  ,             .       ,         ,   ( 80 )      ,    ,     ,      ,   ,   ,           ͳ,     .         ,  . ϳ ,    ,        ,     ,    ,      ""  .        ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

.    .        ""?   ,  , .         .        ,   . !  ,  - . ,   .    ,  .     (  !)      ,        .   -    ,   ,      . ,  .        (,  -    ,   - ,    ).   :    ,           ,        ? -, -,      ...      ?

----------


## rust

> ϳ    ,      ,     ,  .

      ....
   ...
   .  

> ,    .

           ,      ...     ... 
  ? 
  ,   ,    ...   - ...

----------


## Horus

> ,       .    .          -      (    70-,  80-).

  -    ,     , , ,    ,     ""     ,      ,    , .    

> ,       .      ,     (        ).

   -     ,     ,       .        ,      ,   ,       ,        . (          ,     )   

> ,      ,  " ".   33             (   )    .   1947       /.

   , ,     ,    ,   ?     ,      ,  ,   -.  ,     ,         1927-1929 ,      - ,        ,   ,     ,  ,         .       1947     -  ,   .    

> -,         " ",         .

  ,    ,         ,      , ,      ,       ,      ,    1947  ,     ,    .

----------


## rust

> .    .        ""?   ,  , .         .        ,   . !  ,  - . ,   .    ,  .     (  !)      ,        .   -    ,   ,      . ,  .        (,  -    ,   - ,    ).   :    ,           ,        ? -, -,      ...      ?

      ...

----------

> ,     ?     ?
>      , ?   .   ,    -  .   , ?     .   :      ,    ,   , ?         (  )  , ?        , ?          .       ?   !      ,     (3  ):     (      ),        -  !!!     ! , ? ,     (          ?{    -      ,   })      .   ,        ,   .         ,    ,      .        -  ,       .      .    ,    ,  ,   ,    ,      ()

       . ҳ    :     ,          ?  ,        쳿  ,      ,  ,      (   ,      ,        ).       ,   -    .     .  ,       -    .   -   ,      (    ,   -   ,       ). 
 ,    ,      1941 ,       .  - "ó    ,    ".   

> !    ? (   )

      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      ...     ...

      ,

----------


## Horus

.  
    ,   .   ,     .   ,     ,        ,         , . ҳ      ,       ...   

> .

  ,     ,            ,     ,        ,      ,     .  
        ,      (  )      ,      .    

> ,      ,          .       ,       1945    \"\"     ,         .

   ,     ,    ,   ?   ,    ,                   ,     ,       ,      ,       ?          ?       , ,    ,      ,    .   

> .   .     ,         .      1943          . ³   .

      ,         " ",  ,     "  ",   ,               ,       ,  ,      ,         ,      ,           ,      .     .       ,        ,      

> ﳿ http://www.gulag.ipvnews.org/

        ""   ,      ,        

> .    .       . 
> -:   ,  ,   ó,   .     ,     .
> -:      .     . ϳ    ,      ,     ,  .               ,    . ϳ   , ,   ͳ,      ,  ,  ',      ..    ó?

     ,   "",       ,    ,   ,  , "   ", - .   
PS:   ,  ,       ,  ,        ﳿ,   .

----------


## rust

*Horus*, 
  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - "ó    ,    "

  - :

----------


## rust

** , 
    ...   

> ,   
> 
>  ,  , .
>  : 	 
> 20  (2 ) 1895(1895-05-02)
>  : 	 
>  ,  
>  : 	 
> 26  1919(1919-06-26) (24 )
> ...

        ....

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,    ,   .

    ,       ,    . .        ,           ,    ,       . ³   .       25 ?  , ,  ,    .     ,  ,  -    .      (  ,   ),   .

----------


## rust

> ,  ,  -    .

       .... ,   ....  .   ,    ....

----------


## Sir_2006

> 25 ?  , ,  ,    .

         ...        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .... ,   ....  .   ,    ....

  ! 
 ,   ?  ""  !     .      ,   .    !     .
 ,   ,       .   ...!   ,   ..          ,   .   

> 25 ?

   - 25   ,     !
                    - " ", " ", " "?     " "    ,   . 
,  ,     ,        .  ...

----------


## Horus

> ,       ,    . .        ,           ,    ,       . ³   .       25 ?  , ,  ,    .     ,  ,  -    .      (  ,   ),   .

      ,        .  ,   ,         ,     ,  ,  ,    ,   ,     ,        ,   ,      ,      ,      ,            ,    ,   ,   ,    ,  "",     ,    ,         ,  ,      ,     ,    ,          ,  ,      ,          ,        ,         ,    ,        .  ,  ,   ,     ,         ,     ,   ,   ,        ,   ' .        "" ,         '  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

     ?    ,        ?  ,       ,           ,     ?

----------


## rust

,  , .... , ....
   ?
     ,     ....
    ...     ...       ...           ...
 ...      ...     .         ,       : "     ...,"  ******     .          ...
 ,   ...       ...          ,    *****    ...

   ..

  ...     
 ,  ...        "".
       *****
     ...
 ...     . 

      ... 
***    
      .  ** , 
,  
  ? ? 
:
    .... 
     ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      ,            ,    ,   ,   ,    ,  "",     ,

          ( ),

----------

> . ,       .  .     ?   : ".    ".     ?

  ""   ,""   ,  ,     .           .
..    ""  ,         20  ,"",""  "" ..    ,    .
 100%        ,   - ""

----------


## Piton

.  ""
  ,  !
  ,  !
  ,  !
     ! 

     ,
 ,    -
     ! 
    ,
    ,
 "",   -
     ! 

    ,
      -
     ! 
     ,
   !     ****!
  ,     -
     ! 
     ,
, , , ,
, , , ,
, , , !
, , , ,
, ,  ,,
, , , ,
,    ! 
  ,   ,
  ,   ,
, ,   ,
     ! 
     :
  ,   ,
 , , ,
 !  ! 
  ,  !
  ,  !
  ,  !
     !  
    !
     !
    !
     !
     !
     !
    !
,    ! 
            ....

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,
>  ,    -
>      !
> .......

    !!!

----------


## Piton

,                (   : "         ").

----------


## RAMM

> ... 
>     !
>      !
>     !
>      !
>      !
>      !
>     !
> ,    ! 
>             ....

   ?         .
..     .    .   .

----------


## rust

>

----------


## serg1975

> - 25   ,     !
>                     - " ", " ", " "?    " "    ,   . 
> ,  ,     ,        .  ...

  ........,      .........(((
  " " -  , " .."- .........  !!!
    ,    .......,  ,   ....????????????????????????????
" "..

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  ,   . 
  " "  "  "  ..,      - ...   .   ,   ,   .  
!     .      . ,   100       ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> 

   .   

> ...,   100       , ....

   ?

----------


## serg1975

> ,   100       ,      .

  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 ?.......................
    (, ...)  ??????     ( ) ???? (   )))))....   

> 

        .  ,   .   * 10*  "  . "...........-  ???
     ...............((((((((((((

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

    .   )) ,      ,      ,   .      .   ,                 .
    . ,   ,  .      ,  .         ,    .     

> ...............((((((((((((

   ,   30-   , .

----------


## Horus

> ........,     .........(((
>   " " -  , " .."- .........  !!!
>     ,    .......,  ,   ....????????????????????????????
> " "..

  
  ,    , "   ", "  ",    ???       4 . , ,       , , , ,     (                ,   ,   -    ),   100 .     -,   ,     ,     ,           , -,     ?     -,  ,    ,     ,      .        ,  ,       ,   ,   . , ,    ,         ?   

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
>  ?.......................
>     (, ...)  ??????     ( ) ???? (   )))))....

  -, ,    ,      ,    ,        ,    .      .    

> .  ,   .    10  "  . "...........-  ???
>      ...............((((((((((((

   ,         ,      ,            ,    ,   ,    ,     ,          ,       .   ,        ,        ,       (   ),    - ,     ,         ,   .   ,      .

----------

> -, ,

  .      -  "  ",         ,   糿.         .  - ,  - " ".   ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  ,

----------

.
        ,     -    .  ,     .   

> ,

    .   ,      .     ,  ,      ?   ,          . ,   ""      .  . 
  ,     -   ( , ,    ).  -  .    ,   ,  36     .     ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     -   ( , ,    ).  -  .    ,   ,  36     .     ,    .

   ,  " ".       ?    .  ,  -    .  ? "     "?  ? !     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...       ?    ....

           . ,        ? .   .

----------


## Victorious

*Sir_2006*    . 
     , ?
    ,      '.      -     .
        , -,     .
    ,   -    '.    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  , .    .             .  80-      - , ,  ,   .  3-4 .  
   .      :   

> , -

  **:       ,   5   .   .    
 ""     .      ,        ,  .   .    ,  **    .

----------

> ""     .      ,        ,  .   .    ,      .

  .      .    

> , .    .             .  80-      - , ,  ,   .  3-4 .

       ? 
  -    -  . 
˳ -      .    "  ",     .    .    . 
     -    ﳿ.        , ⳿, ,  ?       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> "  ",     .

      .     ,       .     

> ?

    .     ,   80- ,   ..    ,     .      .     

> -    ﳿ.

   .      ,     .     

> .      .

  ,     ,  ,   -      ,   ,   ,          .

----------

> ,          .

   .   , .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

  99%   -    .   ,     ..    ,  "",     ?

----------

> 99%   -    .   ,     ..    ,  "",     ?

  99%  - -    .    (    ),   ..    ,  "",     ?  
 г .

----------


## Gonosuke

> - -

   ,    ,     ,      ,     .

----------

Gonosuke,  : 
   .       .   .     ,   .. :    ? 
ó   .       ""  ""       ..         . 
     .  
  糿 ""    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .       .   .     ,   .. :    ?

    .     ,    .    , ,  (   ) .   ,        ,      ,  "..."     .       . 1,8    3,5     .

----------

. ҳ      .     ,  쳿 (               ), ,    .         . ĳ   1944      ,     .        10%   ͳ   .  
       .    .     . 
 -,        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> -,        ?

   ,   .  ,     "",       , ,    ..,      ,        .    .        .     

> .    .     .

     .  -     . 
 -  ,   ,                -.

----------

> .  -     .

  . 
  , 120    ,     .   .  

> -  ,   ,                -.

  
      .      ""  ,  .         ͳ.   ,         .             ,  ,     ,   ,     . ϳ  ,    ,   ,     . 
       :  

> "  ,      !"

----------


## Gonosuke

> 120

    " ". 120  -      .    .  
    ,     ..    vs    vs .          .

----------

.     ? 
  . ""  -      . ͳ   .   3 .  
        ,    ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     

> -    -

       ? ,      ?   

> "  ",     .

     ?     ,            ,          

> **   , ⳿, , **

  ,   ,  .

----------

> ,   ,  .

     18 ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> 18

   ,       ?

----------

³     .

----------


## Ihor

> 99%   -    .   ,     ..    ,  "",     ?

   ,        !,  ?! -   , ,       ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        !,  ?! -   , ,       ,

  , ,  .   ,    (  )  . ,   ,      ,  ,   .  3        - . 
   ,    ?

----------


## Victorious

> ? ,      ?

  , -   ,   .   ,  .        .       ;   -    ,   -  ,    - "__ " (. . ).
  ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    ,     .

  -    .     .    ,   ..   ,   ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> , -   ,   .   ,  .

       ,       **:     

> -  ,    - "    " (. . ).
>   ,   .

  ,  ,  - .
        -

----------

> -    .     .    ,   ..   ,   ,    .

     ,     ?    -  ?    ?       . ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  ?    ?

    ( ),   ,      .

----------

,   .  ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## Horus

> .      -  "  ",         ,   糿.         .  - ,  - " ".   ,      ,   ,     .

         ..     . ,    ,    , , ,      ,  .   ,   ,      ,     -,  , , ,     ,  ,        ""         ,      ,          .     . 
      ,           ,    ,   ,   ,      ,   ,     ,      ?  , ,    ,   ,   ?   ,    , ,   ,    ,      ,  -   ,  ,       (   ,       ),    ,    ,        ,                ,      ,         "",       . 
     ,     "  ",  ,  ,  ,  ,        ?        ,  ,       ,     ,  . "" -    ,     .

----------

?

----------


## Horus

> ,        !,  ?! -   , ,       ,

   ,  ,  ,        ,     ,      ,         ,     ,         ,         , -    ,   ,    , ,   ,  -   ,        ,    ,        ,         ,   ,    .   ,    -      "" -,   ,    ,      ,       ,    .    

> , -   ,   .   ,  .        .       ;   -    ,   -  ,    - "    " (. . ).
>   ,   .

    ,  ,    ,       ,  ,       ,   .
 ,    ,      . (  )   

> ?

      .   ,     ,          ,     ,    ,         ,    : "   ".   ,      ,   ,     ,      .

----------


## Ihor

> , ,  .   ,    (  )  . ,   ,      ,  ,   .  3        - . 
>    ,    ?

  
   

> ,  ,  ,        ,     ,      ,         ,     ,         ,         , -    ,   ,    , ,   ,  -   ,        ,    ,        ,         ,   ,    .   ,    -      "" -,   ,    ,      ,       ,    .

            ,        !        ,         

(      ),          80-  , ,  , ,   , ,  ,     ,             
    ,          !        ,       ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,        !

  **,    1941    ,         ,       ,    ,   ,      ,             .
 ,     ,  .  .   ,   .

           ,        .           ,       ,     ,     ...
       .  ,  .    .
   ,     . 
            ,         ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>             ,         ,    .

  ......   ,     ?

----------


## Victorious

> **,    1941    ,         ,    ...

          20     ,   .          .
̳    ,  ˲     ֲ Ͳֲ.      쳿    1-  2-  .
...    ? -     17- .       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

    ))    \       . 
   .   . ,        .    .    .  21083-02 1986-            ,       2, . 
  ,     25  ,    ,     ,     -  )))      ))) 
        .
        ,     ? ))
,   ,    .  
  80-       ,   ,   ,  ..    ...  ...  ,   ((  ,     ,  .    .

----------


## Victorious

, *Gonosuke*,    ,        ,     "".    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ?

      "",   "",   . 
     ,    .   
,  :   

> 1978 -2121               .[3]   1980       .

   

> 70-  XX    44      (         Range Rover),  ,  ,      (   Range Rover  Jeep Wagoneer)    ,        .      ,    ( )     ,     ,     (  )    , , ,  .

   

> 1,8    *     100      500 .*   15       , ,  ,    ,     , , , , ,    .   ,    ,   ,         ,        .       .

      ""

----------


## Horus

> ,        !        ,        
> 
> (      ),          80-  , ,  , ,   , ,  ,     ,           
>     ,          !        ,       ,

    ,  ,      , ,     ?    ?  ,       ,     20 ,    (  ,    ,    ).       ,      , -  ,       (        ,    ),          ,          ,    ,              ,         ,  -   ,    ,        ,    -  ,    -    ,        ,     ,         ,   ...      ,    80   ,    ,      ,       (          ,    ,       )
 ,   ,      ,    ?       ? - ?   , ,  , ,   ..  ..?   ,        ,        .   

> ......   ,     ?

   ,      

> ...      ...

         ,     ,        

> 20     ,   .          .
> ̳    ,  ˲     ֲ Ͳֲ.      쳿    1-  2-  .
> ...    ? -     17- .       .

           ,       -    ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

?       

> -     ,    .  - *9*      (   )

     ""

----------


## Horus

> , Gonosuke,    ,        ,     "".    ?

        ,   .   ,   쳿 ,     쳺.

----------

> ³:    
> 			
> 				  Victorious  
>        20     ,   .          .
> ̳    ,  ˲     ֲ Ͳֲ.      쳿    1-  2-  .
> ...    ? -     17- .       .
> 			
> 		            ,       -    ,   .

    ,    .      ? 
Horus,    ,               .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    .

     . 3,5            1,8  (   ).  ?  .     ,    . 
,        -      .

----------

> ,        -      .

  ͺ,       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ͺ,       .

   .., 120 ,   , .      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ͺ,       .

  -,     ?

----------

120  -

----------


## Sir_2006

> 120  -

  ,      -  ...

----------

> ,      -  ...

  ,     -   .   ,  -   (  ,    ).

----------


## Horus

> ,    .      ?
> Horus,    ,               .

       , ,    ,   ,      ,   ,     ,       "" ,  䳿    ,    .         ,       ?         (  "" ),   ,  ,  ,    ,    .         ,    ,     ,  ,      .    ?   ,   ?   ,   ?    ... 
  ?    .   ,    "" ? ҳ              .      ,      .

----------

Horus,   -  ,   .   

> ?

  http://www.ukrcenter.com/library/read.asp?id=621

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     -   .   ,  -   (  ,    ).

  ** ,        -            (    ,   , ).
   120   100   (     - 300 ) ,     ,   ,     
  :  ,   120  ,   100.000 (  )     ...  !       

> ,     -

       -   ,   ,    ?    

> :
>   ?  http://www.ukrcenter.com/library/read.asp?id=621

   

> -  
> 
> 
> 
>    *       .*

   , , ,

----------


## rust

> 

      ,          ,    ,       ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,          ,    ,       ...

   ,    .
      ,    : "     ".   ...
         . , . , . ,  . ,  - .      ,    ,   .      .         ?       .       .      ?
   ,   ,     ,     ?    ,  ...        ?
   ? ,  ,  ,      . !  ,

----------


## Piton

,     . ́ ́ ́ (.   ) (30   17  1907  5  1950)   ()          1943   .       1941        ()[2],  194243  [3].  19441950          ().    : 
                          ,      ()     ,           ,     .    29  30  1941     , ,   ,                  ,     (.,  ,   ),    ,  ,   ,   .           ,                 , , ,         ,      .
                       () 30  1941             ,      (   ).            (  )         .        .                                             .    1941     11333  .           .    1941     ,       . (             -     :     ()              (    )            (       )
 1942        201-   (Schutzmannschaft Battalion 201)     (              ()  )         . 
    1942        .   1942             ,       ,      -. 
,    1943                .     ,             201 ,   .
17-23  1943  .          III  ,  ,       .  .,          .
   . (    )              ,           ,      .                 .
13  1943  ()            ,      . (     ?      (    )   -  . 
          ,       
:
              (   -  ,    )


:
 1943       ,       75 %     52 %  .
       1943 .     (     ).              100  .        .. ( 9  )  (           ,   ) 
           .  -    ,            ?          . 
           ,                (   : "         ").                             ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> (   : "         ").

         .  ,     ,        .      .          .  ?  :   

> 1944       -  **.

   

> .       ,  ** .      14.10.1942    (),      .    . .           ,    .              .    1943                 ,      .    ,           ,     .         ,              .  . 1944     (  . ,    ) * . * .   202-         .

   

> **   .    ,      .

   

> ,       .              .      5  1941     .      .            ,      .   1941      . ,                  .           .           . 
> ϳ          ͳ.   1945           .   .        .         1947 . .       .        .  ,          ,    .

     ,          "   "     .
 , , ,    "* -    '*" http://www.memory.gov.ua/ua/publication/content/967.htm 
,   :      ,    .
   (-     -  !)        ,       .
     ,       . *    -?*

----------


## Ihor

> **, *   1941   * ,         ,       ,   * ,   ,      ,             .*
>  ,     ,  .  .   ,   .

   ,              
     ,       
  , ,       ,     ,          
      ,      ,         

> ))    \       . 
>    .   . ,        .    .    .  21083-02 1986-            ,       2, . 
>   ,     25  ,    ,     ,     -  )))      ))) 
>         .
>         ,     ? ))
> ,   ,    .  
>   80-       ,   ,   ,  ..    ...  ...  ,   ((  ,     ,  .    .

   , ,       
   86           :)  
  ,   ,    ! :)

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,    ! :)

       .
      -   " " ?

----------

Sir_2006,       .      1944      .  .    . ͳ     .          ,     - . 
  :  

> ""   ,        .   .      .    ,    ,    .  . ³   ,    ,   . ,     .  ,        .     -   ,    .   .     ,   ,     . ³      .

   .
"".    //.  ,  . - :  , 2005. - .9-87. 
  :
       .       . ""    ,            ""     . 
  

> -  Ͳֲ  Ͳ  
> 25  1941 .           ,   :  ,        (),      .                . 
> ³     ,   ,     1942 .  ()     :     ,              ()     ,               ,      . 
>    ()       1942 .   ,     .                 ̳      1942 .   : .   .      . ()      : )   )    .     :      .   ,       ,        .     ()        ,           . () ѳ     .         ,   ,          .                 .     ,             . ()     ,        ,   -,      ,   ,       .  ,      ,     .      ,      ,       .     ,        . ()          ,   .       ,        ,   . 
>     1942 .             ,               ,       ,      ()       ͳ,   ,   ,        . 
> 29  1942 .    쳿  ,     ,  16.10.1942 .

----------

> 1943           1943 .       ,       .         .              ,        . 
>    1943 .           璺. ,   , , ̳, ,      ,       ,   璺         ϳ . ,        ,     ,    . ͳ     :      ,           ,           .            𳿔. 
>  .,   , ,       ,   ,         .  1943       ,       75 %     52 %  . ͳ          1943 .    ,    , , , , ,       : ,   ,    . 
>          5  1943            ..    г  ,      ,   .    :        .  ,       .        .        .  .   ,              .  ,                ᒺ,    ,           ,   ,  , ,     ,      . 
>      1943 . ,             ,            .   ,        ,      ,       ,     .     ,           ͔.

----------

[QUOTE] 
Ͳʲ ֲ  1943-1944 
(  ,    ) 
           . --       7  8  1943 . 
   1943 .                    . 
      1943 .      -             10  11 . 
         1943 .,        . ͳ  ,         ,  ,   г,      .   1943 .          ,   ,     - . 
27  1943 .    ,     .      -,    . ϳ        .    , , ,     ,     ,     ,   . 
28  1943                 .     .        . 
  1943 .        , , , г, , , ,      - .      .          6  1943 .   . 
   ,    1943 .             ̳, , , . ,         120  ,       24,    32,  ̳  11.   ,    1943 .    ,   ̳      60-70   . 
2  1943 .          . 4      ,          . 
6  1943 .     ,   .   18 ,    ,      . 9  1943 .     ,     .            (       ).      ()    곔   10       172  . 
10     . ϳ      , ,      -  . 
  12  13         ,    ,     . 
17  1943 .           ,    16  . ³   ,  19     ,       . 
22  1943 .       ,         .          19  . 
   1943 .           璺.   , , ̳, ,            ,           . ϳ           ,   璺         ϳ . ,             ,     ( , , -) 
2    -,   ,    ǳ-    (     ),    ³ ,       . 
9  1943 .         . ϳ              .     . ϳ     ,     ,     .   9  1943 .           . 10                 . 
11-14          ,        . 13       ,     -ϳ   -, ,      -    -ѳ.

----------

> 1943   15           ,  260    . 
> ³ 1  13  1943 .     .          . ϳ             ,     5  13 .   13        ,         . .  . 
>   1943 .             . 
>      1943 . ,             ,            . 
> 7  1943 .      .                   ó.    41,  ó,            .  , ,        ,            . 21  1943 .        .   1943 .          ,           -.      10   (     ), 10   ( 7  )  , 50   , 27 ,    5 . 
>          ,         ,  . ³    -   ,     .     ,          .     1943 .    䳺,          г. 17         ,  34 , 19         30    , 20         , 23             ,   20  ,             ,       . 25     䳺        . 28                 .   83 , 8   5  .   8 , 8 , 94 , 17   6  .    29     . 
>   1943 .   295     , 682    , 119    ᒺ.         391    , 1034   , 151   . 
>       ,   - 1943 .,             11  1943 .,     ,             (6  14 ),       ,        ʳ 7 ,     . 9            . 10               .       1943 .         ϳ.          ,  97   (       ).       300 .

----------

> -.               .       ,            ( ),   350 .                  ( 800 ),       75- .   .-. 18  1943 .         12   .  2        .     30   3                 ,    . ϳ         . ͳ     ,    -,  -         . 14        .  17        . ϳ           . 
> 25  1943 .     ̳,         . 
>   1943 .         (     -)     .        ,     .                     .      . ϳ  , ,   ,       .      ,  ,  ,  .         ,     (- )     (30 ).  . ϳ      . 20  ,  10 . ֳ           . 
> 18  1943 .       .             .      ,    (      ) .            . 1            .      .  3  1943 .       . ͳ   .              . ͳ  ,        .                .      .               1943 . 
>     1943 .,   ,          . 5           쳿     .           . 7     -     .       ,     . ϳ      5   11 . 8                 .         . ,    ,   ,     (   9 ),       .   59  ,  208 .

----------

:  

> 䳺            . 11  1943 .    г             - (44 ,   ,   ,   ,     )   .-.           . ,        ,     .    ,  ,     ,  . ϳ     2  ,        .   12,       , 29   . 
>   1943 .         .          ,       .    ,   ,     . 
>            1943   1237     3     .       ,          ,       . , , , , , ̳, -,        ,            쳿  .   ,  ,      ,       (, , , , ,  - ). 
>       2-3  1943 .        ,      ,          .      ,   250  . 3       ,        249 . 3           ,      . ϳ       ,    .    璺       . 10          .     . 
>           . 14  1943 .      璺 .      :        .          7      16  1943 .          .       .            .  ,        .    .     .      .        .       . 
>  -     47   ,    125 .      ,   1943 ,      .     (     )  414  . 
>            13  1944 .  , 24   , 2   , 12    , 14-15      , 24     , 26   , 3   , 4-5   , 3  5    (-)  , 9    .         -      11  1944 .   59  ,   ,      ,   . 15           (  13  ), 25    (  ), 27-29    (   ).   1944 .             (  ),          ,      ,         ,   50  .

----------

> 6-16  1944 .              . 6  璺    .  г    ˳   ,     ,     .           . 8  1944 .        ,          .       .         ,       ( ,  ,           ).  17  8  1944 .         .        .     . ϳ        . 9            . 10        . ͳ    .        16 ,           .           ,     . 
>               ϳ. ,     , :    ϳ          .   ,       40     300 ,  200 .     . 
>        23  1944 .  ,        ,   40 .       280 ,         .   1944 .         ,  ,  . 6  1944 .             ,        . 27  1944 .          .   ,       . ϳ  ,    ,    .    1944 ,          쳿,           .      ,    29    ,   .    1944 .     180   50 .

     ,          :   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 86           :)

        ))   

> , ,

        )) 
    ?  .     .    -    ,      -   .
   .   ,  :     -27  -29,      .         ,    . 
    - .     .   - .        .    ( )   10 000. ,    100-  1000-    .   ?   ?    

> ,   ,    ! :)

    ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,

      ""   ?
 
          . ,  1937       * 120  * ,            http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_

1930	347#	  -#	-
1931	3548#	  7#	             1741
1932	10010#	  109#	             6343
1933	8578#	  2244#	             11886
1934	8289#	  10531#	   13434
1935	20169#	  15207#	   15522
1936	42545#	  29861#	   29900
1937	44000#	  67683#	  33740 
  1        .
    ...    ,    
 ""    
    ?   

> ,      ,

         ,    
   ,    ,    .....

----------

> . 3,5            1,8  (   ).  ?  .     ,    . 
> ,        -      .

   :,       ,            

> ** , 
>    120   100   (     - 300 ) ,

    2,5     ." "   

> ? ,  ,  ,      . !  ,

   (  " "),       ,      i

----------


## RAMM

> ...   \       . ...

  , ,    . (  )  \ .   

> )) 
> ...

       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> , ,    . (  )  \ .

     ?    . ,    .  ,     .   

> ?

       ,   .   100  , 500 000 .   ? ,  ))

----------

,     . 
P.S. ,  ,   ,   "".   ? ³ . 
"" - . ""   ,     . 
 - .   ,    .   ,               .

----------


## RAMM

> ....
>      ,   . ...

  ..  .         . 
,      - *  Gonosuke* :      ))

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   ,    .  
 -  ,  -? ))  .    -    ,   - . 
,   :   

> 1986
>  14  
>   58-         -2108. 
> 26  - 6  
>  -2108      . 
> 1987
>  28  
>     " "         .      ""   .

----------

Being exported worldwide in the 1980s and '90s, the Lada was a big earner of foreign hard currency for the hard pressed Soviet economy, and was also used in barter arrangements in some countries. Over 60% of Lada production was exported, mainly to western countries (the US was the only large market not to have imported Ladas) and Lada is unique in being the only car brand found on every continent of the world, including Antarctica (where the Russian research base used Lada Nivas) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lada
 8-,99   (96  97   )

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ..  .         . 
> ,      - *  Gonosuke* :      ))

    ..   ,     ???
     ?
    ???
     70%  ,     .,,, 

     ...
     20 000$ 
   2000$     10 !!!
(    ) 
  16 000    .
      ,   ,  .,  ,  ,    ,   , , ?
    ,   .    ?
       ,     !!!
        !!!

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ,    .  
>  -  ,  -? ))  .    -    ,   - .

   .   .         .    ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 20 000$

         -    21083  **:     

> .

  ,   ,      .        

> 

         " ".       ,    .    .     .       

> 80−     40%   .  1988      306 641  ( ,  2009        330 000 ).    70−  80−   7     Lada      100  .   Lada     ,    -     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

*RAMM*
     ? 
  ?

----------


## sharasha

> RAMM
>     ?
>   ?

    ?   : "      ,    ...", "     "  ?
      ?!!!!     ?
-, -...

----------


## Gonosuke

> "      ,    ...", "     "  ?

     ,      - .   

> ?!!!!

     .   ,    .    ? ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?   : "      ,    ...", "     "  ?
>       ?!!!!     ?
> -, -...

       ...
     RAMM       ,    ,   
    VS  
            ,       ,  RAMM    ???
         2  ,  , ,   ,- .
    ?         ?
*sharasha*         ?
    , ?
        ?
       ,  !!!

----------


## sharasha

: http://www.poltavaforum.com/politika...-rodnoy-5.html 
       ?!  !   ,  ...
...   ...      .      . 
   ,  ,         ?... ...  ...
 ,  ,          .       ,    . , ,    ,     ,          ,  .
 ! *RAMM*, !    !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  ,          .       ,    . , ,    ,     ,          ,  .
>  !

      ,      !!!
     , ,, ,      (       )
      ,    .
**,   .
   .

----------


## Victorious

**:    *Alex_Tee_*,   - . . ,   .  ,    ,   ,          .   ,  *RAMM* (*fabulist, fragov*, , ) -   ,     ,    .    -    ?    ?  .  , ,  .      ,   (),   .   ,    .    ,   .  ,     ,     300 .,   .     ,   .     ?       ?   ,  ,       ,  ,   .      .    ,   ;   ,    ,         4*  200-250 .,  ,    ... ,   - .     -   ,  ,   2005 ,   ̳      ,    .         ... 
      .    ,   (    ?)        (  - ()).   ()   ,     ,        ͳ,  ,  .   .  *Gonosuke*,   .     ͳ ();    " " ().   .      ,     (        ),       ..       .    ,   -  ?    3- ,    - ,  .    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> **:    *Alex_Tee_*,   - . . ,   .  ,    ,   ,          .   ,  *RAMM* (*fabulist, fragov*, , ) -   ,     ,    .    -    ?    ?  .  , ,  .      ,   (),   .   ,    .    ,   .  ,     ,     300 .,   .

  **:     
,         300 ,       ,   ...
 .
     !!!   
       , ?
     ,        .... 
 *
    VS  
            ,       ,  RAMM    ???
         2  ,  , ,   ,- .
    ?         ?
  sharasha         ?
    , ?
        ?*
 **        ,   ,  ,       ,   (),   
        . *  2       ????*
        ,   (),         ,      .      .
   ,

----------


## sharasha

*Alex_Tee_*, ...       !
 ,         .
   ,      . 
 ,       ! 
      "      .       ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> 3-

    (19921997) 
 21083    : 
  (19831992) 
 "" 
      -  , .   **:    ..   ,  3  " "

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>      RAMM       ,    ,   
> ...

     . , .  
 ,  Alex_Tee     .  Gonosuke         ( , )     ,         .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> . , .  
>  ,  Alex_Tee     .  Gonosuke         ( , )     ,         .    .

       ,     ...
               " "   

> *Alex_Tee_*, ...       !
>  ,         .
>    ,      . 
>  ,       ! 
>       "      .       ...

        ,     .
      !

----------


## RAMM

> ,

         " RAMM       ,    ,   ..."   

> ...
>      RAMM       ,    ,   ...

----------


## Victorious

**:     

> ...    ...  RAMM    ???

   

> ...   
>        , ?

     -  .   ?   

> , ... 300 
> ...
> C all inclusive ,      .
> ...
>            , ** . 
> 300          7 .
>      , ,  ,  .
>        all inclusive        . 
>     ??? 
>  ,    ...!!!

   ? 
  ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>                " "
> ...

  ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> " RAMM       ,    ,   ..."

      ? ))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> **:       
>    -  .   ?   
>  ? 
>   ...

    ????
 ...   .
    300     !!!
      11 ,     1100$(   )  500$       . ** ,     ...

==================================================  ========
   ,   , 2    ,   ?   ""

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   , 2    ,   ?   ""

     :  ,   91-    ,    ?

----------


## sharasha

,  !
   , ?    ?  ?
  !    ! ͺ,   !

----------


## Gonosuke

*sharasha*,  ? ))))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *sharasha*,  ? ))))

     

> ,  !
>    , ?    ?  ?
>   !    ! ͺ,   !

   25..
  ,       2   .
         ,  ?
      ,     
 ?   ...
            2 ...
 ... **:                ,       ,  RAMM    ???
         2  ,  , ,   ,- .
    ?         ?
  sharasha         ?
    , ?
        ?
       ,  !!!

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  ?

   ))  
        .  ,   30,     (   )  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ))  
>         .  ,   30,     (   )  .

      !!!
     ...
   1 ,  .      ...
       ,   ,    .
  ...       ...      ...   ...     ...
  ...  -

----------


## Horus

> !!!
>      ...
>    1 ,  .      ...
>        ,   ,    .
>   ...       ...      ...   ...     ...
>   ...  -

     ,    ... ,     ,   -  )))))))) -  :  
  :
 ,      ?
    .   ,   ,   .     ,  ,       .
 ,      ?
   .   ,   ,   ,     .     ,  ,       .
 ,      ?
   .     ,   ,     .     ,  ,           .

----------


## sharasha

**:    *Alex_Tee_*,        ,     , ?!    !

----------


## Ihor

> .
>       -   " " ?

           ,         :)

----------


## Horus

> Horus,   -  ,   .

    ,         ,      ,  ,     ,   ""

----------


## Ihor

> *      ))*   
>       ))  *    ?  .     .    -    ,      -   .*
>    .   ,  :     -27  -29,      .         ,    . 
>     - .     .   - .        .    ( )   10 000. ,    100-  1000-    .   ?   ?    
>   ))

      ? :)  
             ,           
        ?       ,         ,        ,        

> *       ,   *  *   ,    ,    .....*

     ,    
  
      ? -      ..   ,   ,         
        ,

----------


## Victorious

**:     

> ...     300     !!!
> ==================================================  ========
>    ,   , 2    ,   ?   ""

         .      . 
  ,         /   . ,     ,    . 2-  '  1999 .  16 . .   -  .   

> :  ,   91-    ,    ?

  good question.  90- - 2000-   -   ,   ,  ,          .      ,    .  
,  ,     .     - .  ,      .  ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> - .

          ))))      

> ?

     , - (  ,   )   . 
 :  

> ,       ,     .
>      . ,  ,    ,       .       ,  ,    ,        ,      .      ,      ,       ,        ,           .
>   ,          ,                   .    - ,   ,    ,          .      ,      ,    ,             .
>  ,    ,       .        ,    ,           .

  http://realpoltava.com.ua/content/view/8/3/

----------


## Ihor

> **:     
>         ))))      
>    , - (  ,   )   .

          ,  ,                ,

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ,  ,                ,

   !  -    ,

----------


## Ihor

> :  http://realpoltava.com.ua/content/view/8/3/

    ,    
      ,      ,      :)          ,     ,   ,   ,    ..

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

  ...
,      
,   ,  2005-2006 ?    

> Sir_2006,       .      1944      .  .    . ͳ     . *         ,     -*

  ,    :   

> ϳ      *    ͳ*.

      - ,   ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   
>  
>       ? -      ..   ,   ,

      ,   .
=================================
 1 , ?
  ,   . 
     ,  ,   .
       ,  
  ?
    ,    ,   .
         ?
        ...   

> **:    
>        .      . 
>   ,         /   . ,     ,    . 2-  '  1999 .  16 . .   -  .  
> good question.  90- - 2000-   -   ,   ,  ,          .      ,    .  
> ,  ,     .     - .  ,      .  ,      .

       30...    .
   Gonosuke
     ..

----------


## serg1975

> 4 . , ,       , , , ,     (                ,   ,   -    )

         .................       .  ,   .     -  **.     .........       -  ???????????????

----------


## sharasha

, 
    - . 
  -  , 
 - ,  - , 
   , 
, ,  , 
   - ""))))))))))))))))

----------


## fabulist

> ,         .

         .
  . ? ** (,  )  ,     ,    .
        ?     ""   " "?         ?
 ,         ,  ,  .   .      -   .  ,      ()  1985 ,      .

----------


## Victorious

> ϳ          ͳ.

   

> ...    - ,   ?

     . , ,* Sir_2006*,    ,    ͳ          .     ,      , , ,       . 
         , ,  .  .     ,  -  .     ( ).  
       .       ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

*fabulist*,     ,     ...  4...     1985 .    ,      ()?   ,    .  ,  ,     .  **:         :
 -     ,  -    ,  . ,        20 ?
 -        ,   . ,  -            ?
 -         3     .    ( )          . -     ..  ? 
   .  
 ,     .

----------


## sharasha

*Gonosuke*,         .
     - '...       .   '     -   2, 20   ,    . 
           .
 .          .   ,     ,    ...         "    ' ". ,   !
    ,      !
  : , .... ֳ         ,      !      ,  ,    !!!!

----------

> *Gonosuke*,         .
>      - '...       .   '     -   2, 20   ,    . 
>            .
>  .          .   ,     ,    ...         "    ' ". ,   !
>     ,      !
>   : , .... ֳ         ,      !      ,  ,    !!!!

    .    㳿  ,   : "           ?"
,   . ,     . 
  -  .            ,  ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

*sharasha*,  ** ,  
 ,   "   ..."() 
 : "     " ))))))))))))  **:      ,        .     .      ,       ,  .   (    )   ""     ))      
..    , sharash    1985-      ?   ?       ,   , : " ",    . 
..      ,       -  .     3-  ))

----------

-    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> -    ?

     "",      .  **:    1985- ,     ,    2-    4-          .   ,   .   "  "        .          .  
..     .        .

----------

? -   ?    ?   ,     ,      ?   ,   .      ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Gonosuke*
>            .
>  .          .   ,     ,    ...         "    ' ". ,   !

         .
          -  ?
(          ,      )
      ?
         ,    .
           10 !!! 
        .             
 ...
      ?
   ,     ?
      ? 
   ?
       ?
        ,     .
     .
    ? 
  ,           ...
   ....
             .
**
           .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ,   .      ,     .

   ,   ,    . 
     ,  ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  -         1985...

----------


## Horus

> .................       .  ,   .     -  .     .........       -  ???????????????

                 ,    ,  ,     ,     .    ,               ,       ,       ,                 ,   ,    ,     ,  ?   ,       ,             ?   ,       -    , -.  ,  ,    ,         ,    ,      ,      ,        - ,  , :   

> 58   (  )   ,       -  ,         ,      :  ,    , , , ,   , , , ,     ,     (    !).
> , ,       "" 58 .         ...
>    . 58-10 ( : "  ,    ,     ...        ." : 
> - " 280  .      ...       ...             ...
> - "         -     -   ..." (    )
> - "              . " (  ,  . . . . .  .: -, 2007.)
> -    1934-75 .  "    ",        .          ,    . 
>  ,    "  "    ",  " .

   ,         ,     ,   58,     ?     ?          .   

> -    ?

     ?   ,        ,   ,        ?

----------

> ,  ,  .

      ?    -.  -,     .       ,     ,    .

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist,     ,     ...  4...

  ̳     ,   ? )))  

> 1985 .

      ,         1985 ,      -   (  -  ,     ' - //    ,     )  ,       80-,    ,      .  

> ,      ()?

       -     "".  ,       ,   ,        ,  . ?
    ""   .     .        , ,            ,    .
 ,        . ,    ,        ,  .         ,    (, )  .    ,   ?
    -                 .  "" ))))))))))))       .

----------


## Mario Action

" ". http://www.regnum.ru/news/1266329.html

----------

? ...  - ,  - ...      ?

----------


## Mario Action

-

----------

.    .    "  ".        .      --

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?    -.  -,     .       ,     ,    .

    ,      ))    

> -     "".

    " ",      , -   ..    

> ,    (, )  .    ,   ?

        .      .  ""  -      .       (, ,   ))) ),  ""    .     .   - "   -   "() 
      ,     .  - ,  .

----------


## serg1975

> ,    ,  ,

    !!!!   ?????   "" .))
  ,     ...........,      .   .      .   "" -   !!!!

----------


## sharasha

> ,     ...........

    ,     ()

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> (, ,   ))) )

     ?     ' .   .))))

----------

> ,      ))

   .  ,    20    -     ,   40    -     .      .     - "³ ...",        .

----------


## sharasha

**:    *fabulist*, !!!    ,    ""      .... )))

----------

.

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> fabulist, !!!    ,    ""      .... )))

  ! )))))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> fabulist, !!!    ,    ""      .... )))

   .       ,    .

----------


## sharasha

**:     

> .       ,    .

  !!!    !!! !    ,   , ?!))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ,   , ?!))))))

    ...   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> . , , Sir_2006,    ,

   ,             .  ,   ,  , ?
    , ?   ,          .        ?       ,      ?         **:     

> 

         ,   ,   ?    ,   "    "  "    "...    -   ?

----------

.      - ? ,   !

----------


## Gonosuke

> .      - ? ,   !

  ,   .       )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> )))

  !!!

----------

.. http://www.nr2.ru/kiev/280208.html/print/

----------


## Horus

> .      - ? ,   !

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

       !
                               !     .     ?
   ?   -  - ?         , ?

----------


## serg1975

> , ?

    !!!!!!!!!   .......

----------


## 0

> .

  ,      : 
 - : * ϲ*
 - : * ²  * 
; )

----------


## serg1975

, :)))
- , ,  .   ?;
-   " ";
-   "" ,, ? (        ,,  .....)
-  , ** ,  -,  ?   ,   ? (    ..)

----------


## Sir_2006

> - , ,  .   ?

  ,       (     ,      ,  ,  ,      ,       .          )   

> -   " ";

   ,                  (,  ,     -   )   

> -   "" ,, ? (      ,,  .....)

   -  !    ?        .       ,      .   -    ,      20 (  ),   ,  ?   

> -  ,  ,  -,  ?   ,   ? (    ..)

  ,   -  .  -

----------


## serg1975

> ,

   ...............( ,      ,. ,    -  "  "  )))    ????     

> ,

   ..........   

> 

       ..........   

> ,   -

      !!!! (  .)

----------


## Sir_2006

> ...............( ,     ,. ,    -  "  "  )))    ????

      

> ..........

      ,    .  , ,    ,  ...     

> !!!!

  ,      ,  .      .  *serg1975*,   :  

> ,     ?     ?
>      , ?   .   ,    -  .   , ?     .   :      ,    ,   , ?         (  )  , ?        , ?          .       ?   !      ,     (3  ):     (      ),        -  !!!     ! , ? ,     (          ?{    -      ,   })      .   ,        ,   .         ,    ,      .        -  ,       .      .    ,    ,  ,   ,    ,      ()

    :   

> .    .        ""?   ,  , .         .        ,   . !  ,  - . ,   .    ,  .     (  !)      ,        .   -    ,   ,      . ,  .        (,  -    ,   - ,    ).   :    ,           ,        ? -, -,      ...     ?

        ?  ,  ?

----------


## serg1975

> 

     ........   

> , ,    ,  ...

   -    ......  

> .

     ?????   ""??      ?   

> .    .        ""?   ,  , .         .        ,   . !  ,  - . ,   .    ,  .     (  !)      ,        .   -    ,   ,      . ,  .        (,  -    ,   - ,    ).   :    ,           ,        ? -, -,      ...     ?

  **  )))

----------


## Sir_2006

:
  ,         .       (     ),    ,    -,      -   ,    ,  ,             ,      ,          .    ? , ...   

> 

  :   

> ,  .     (  !)      ,        .   -    ,   ,      . ,  .        (,  -    ,   - ,    ).   :    ,           ,        ? -, -,      ...     ?

   

> ?????   ""??      ?

         ,      

> ?  ,  ?

----------


## serg1975

> ,

       ,     **  **)))))    ........   

> 

   ............)))    "  "?)))   

> ,

  -((((

----------


## Sir_2006

> -((((

     ,

----------


## serg1975

> ,

   .......((
  -          ,  ""  ""  .  "" ............

----------


## Sir_2006

> -          ,  ""  ""  .  "" ............

----------


## serg1975

> 

  ,  ???      ???? ........   ............,   ..)

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> ???? ........

       . ,    ,  ,   ,    ,                 .    ...      ? ))),      ...    

> ............

    .

----------


## serg1975

> .

      .............  ,    " "    " "    ..........  ............

----------


## sharasha

> . ,    ,  ,   ,    ,                 .    ...

    !   !   

> 

   ! "", "".   , , '   ! !!!!!!

----------


## Sir_2006

> , , '   !

    ,    , . -  !      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> !   !

  .
        ,     ,        )))   

> ! "", "".   , , '   ! !!!!!!

     7-...       ,   " ".  ,   . 
 ,  : http://gn.org.ua/in_ua

----------


## Kapablanka

> 7-...       ,   " ".  ,   .

     ,   2    (         1-  2- ""   O).      " "    .        /      .

----------

> 

        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

  ,

----------

> ,

       .     .             8 .  - . ³       ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> - . ³       ,   .

    - ,    .

----------


## serg1975

> - ,

  - ............    - .

----------


## Sir_2006

,     ?          ?     ""  30 ,  . 
      -       .    .        ,        .
    ,  .               ,  .

----------


## serg1975

,,,....-? ?!!!    ,       ,   , , ......   -  ** .     **.
       ..   

> ?

     ,   .       ?  !!!     30  "",  ,     ..................................................  ..

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?  !!!

   .   ,     ,   .    ,      .   ,   ,   .  ,     ,    .
     -  ,      ,  ,         (   ,         )

----------


## serg1975

> 

      ?)))))))))))))   .  ,  -   .   -       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?)))))))))))))   .  ,  -   .   -       .

   -      ? 
       ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  .               ,  .

  .
   ,**

----------


## serg1975

> 

     ????

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ????

  
    .

----------

> - ,    .

  8   -    "". 
     -   .
      ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

, !
    ...
   ? 
  볺?
 ,       ,   .   .      ...

----------

Sir_2006   ? 
 - ,      -        ,         ().  "    ". ,       -    ,      ,    -   .    .          ,    ,    ,     ,   .  
'   ,    .   . 
     '    -  ,  '. ,     ,       . 
  ,   '  .       ,    ,  '  .   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

        ,     ? ,  ,

----------

> ,     ? ,  ,

         糿 "".    .       (  쳿),    .  
     糿   쳿,    ,       糿,                    糿  "". 
³ ,         .    2  ,     糿        (      糿,   ). ,      ,       .  -    ղ  . ""   ,  ,    ,  .    ,  -   ,  -     -       . ϳ     糿 ( 1000   '  )   .       ,  ,      .

----------


## Horus

,

----------

> ,

    ,   .  ,  ,        (  ) ?  , ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 糿   쳿,    ,       糿,                    糿  "". 
> ³ ,         .    2  ,     糿        (      糿,   ). ,      ,       .  -    ղ  . ""   ,  ,    ,  .    ,  -   ,  -     -       . ϳ     糿 ( 1000   '  )   .       ,  ,      .

  ,     ...

----------

> ,     ...

    .   -      .  -   .        .  
   .

----------


## Sir_2006

** , 
     ,    -   ,              2 -

----------

,    糿   ""   . , ,   .  
 ,        .  ()    -   ,  . .  ,  ,  .  -    쳿,   1918-1919    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ** ,    糿   ""   . , *,  * .

    !
       -,    .    ? ""    2005 ?

----------

> !
>        -,    .    ? ""    2005 ?

  
 -     -,    ,  ,  ""     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> -     -,    ,  ,  ""     ?

  ,   ,    .    ""      , ?   ?

----------


## Horus

> ,   .  ,  ,        (  ) ?  , ,    .

       ,  ,     ,         (    ,    , , ,      ,        ,        ,     ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   ,          ,                ,        ,   ,   ,        ,  ,          "",     ,              ,   .        ,   ,  ""    ,    ,     񳺿  ,     ,      ,   "",     .              ,       , , ,   " ",   ,    .      ,  ,    ,    (  ),     ,     ,   ,   ,    ,  ,     ,   ,      ,      ,    (   ),     ""     ?   ,      , ,    ,  ,  , '   ,    ,   ,         ,          ,      ,    ,         ,     ,    ,       ,        ,    ,  ,   ,         ,   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,  ,  ,     ,   , ,  ,   ,  ,     ,     ,    ,        ,         ,     ,      ,      ,     񳺿    ,      ,   .      ,           ,    ,     ,     ,     ,    ,       ""    ,   ,     ,    ,    ?  ,     , - -   ,   ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,    ,   -  ,    ,         ,       ,     ?  ,         - ,     (   ,       ),     '   ,       ,    . ,      ,      ,     ,      ,           ,     ,         ?     ,  , ,     ,        ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ,   ' (     ,        ), ,      . ֳ,      ,       ,      ,     ,      ?      ,    .     ,    ,    .   

> -     -,    ,  ,  ""     ?

     ,  ,    ,

----------

Horus,  -  ,     ,    - ?   ,          .     ,     -  ""  ?    㳿 ""     .
      ,   ,         .      ,  ,   ?       ,       . 
        .    :
  .   . - .: , 87 1985. - 447 ., 28., ., 8 . . . ͳ  ,        ,    .    ,    .            :   .  . .  /  . . . - : , 2009. - 540. ,     ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## Piton

́ ́  (17   29  1939 )    -      ,           1921 ,   ,      1923 .
          (       ).
                   [1].             :
       .      ,     .       ,          ,     . ,   ,          ,         .                           ,  
    ,   17  1939 (         ,    18 )           ().                    ,     ,   .    ,   ,       (  , , , . , .  ( ),   ).    ,      ;   ,          ,      ,    .         ,   ,   ,          .
            (      )               ()                .
                 .        ?    " "       ?  .....                 -       ...       .                       ....      ....   .... .....?                (  ).             ( -       ).   ....

----------


## Horus

> Horus,  -  ,     ,    - ?   ,          .     ,     -  ""  ?    㳿 ""     .
>       ,   ,         .      ,  ,   ?       ,       . 
>         .    :
>   .   . - .: , 87 1985. - 447 ., 28., ., 8 . . . ͳ  ,        ,    .    ,    .            :   .  . .  /  . . . - : , 2009. - 540. ,     ,     ,      ,     .

  ,  ,    ,            ,          ,   ,    ,   :
1. "Horus,  -  ,     ,    - ?"  -     ,    ,       ,     ,     ,     ,  ,   (     )     㳿 (     ,  ,         ,      ,   ,   ,   ,       ),      ,        .   ,  쳺   . 
2. "   ,          . " -  ,       ,    ,    ,    ,   ,   ,          ,         ,   ,        ,   .    ,         ,    ,      ,         ?
3. "     ,     -  ""  ?" -    ,    ,     ,   ,     ,   ,    ,   ,    ,   ,     (      ,   ,   ),    .     ""        (),     .
4. "   㳿 ""     ." -     ,        ,           (    ,      ,   ,     ,    ,    ),     ,                (        ). 
5. "       ,   ,         ." -      ?       ,  ,    ,     ,    ,          ,      ,   ,       .        ,     ?   ,       ,     ,    ,        ,       ,       ,        (  )      " " (,    ,     ,    ,    ,    ,   )
6. "     ,  ,   ?" -       ,     ,        ?     ,      ?     ?    ?   ,       ,    .     ,    ,         .
7. "      ,       ." -     ,      ,        .  ,         ?    ,   ,          . ( ,      ) 
8.        ǳ ( )      ,        ,    ,     ,       ,     㳿        ,     (          䳿  ).    ,       ,        ,    ,   ,   ,      ,    ,   .   , : "   ,      ",       ,    , ,     ,        ,  , ,   .

----------

Horus
1.                   (" !  !"). - ( - )     ,      ,         ,      -  (   , ).      -   .      ,   (!) . :  -     (     - );  -        (        );  - ,               ,     .
2. ,    .        ,    .     ,        .         , ,   ,    .
3.     ,    -  ?
4.          ,     '     (  ).        ?   -       ,     .       .
5.  

> ,

        ?        .    "˳ ".        ,    .   .
6.    ""    ,       .
7. ҳ      .   .    .   ,   ,     -ϳ     ǳ.
8.     ,            . 
Piton
        "  ".  ,    , " ".      :   ó          г .  - "" ,  -    . . ͳ  1               .    :                 . ó   ""      .  (              ).    (  )      ,       ,     ,   "".            -       "  ".
 " " -   ,         (   ²)   䳿     ?        .     ,  " " -   . 
     (      ,     )    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - ( - )     ,

      :       ""       ,     (     -    " "  -   ).         .

----------

> :       ""       ,     (     -    " "  -   ).         .

        ,  ?     ?             .

----------


## Sir_2006

** ,             .    ?

----------

> :       ""       ,     (     -    " "  -   ).         .

    ..      :
 282.  ,    .  .
  ,  ..

----------


## serg1975

**:         .......... 65-   ........  .  ..........2  1

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> .......... 65-   ........  .  ..........2  1

    ""   ?

----------

9   '  ,      .   ,   '  ,           '  ,       .

----------


## serg1975

**:      

> ""   ?

  ""    ....    *-* ,     ,   ,     , , .... .... *!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

> **:     
> ""    ....    *-* ,     ,   ,     , , .... .... *!!!!!!!!!!!!*

       .

----------


## rust

> .

      ?  ?

----------


## admin

> ?  ?

  ͳ,    .

----------

> ?  ?

       .     䳿,      109 ,     ,       " ",     .

----------


## Karen



----------


## Karen

15  --    .

----------


## Karen



----------

